# 2014 Bowtech rpm360 and carbon overdrive



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

The RPM looks sweet. Is it carbon?


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

RPM 360 looks pretty sweet


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like more injected plastic to me.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Awesome! specs please!!!


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

Why not have a wood grip? That looks so cheap


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> Awesome! specs please!!!


Carbon Overdrive. Solid limb. 6 1/2" brace height. 31 1/2 a to a. 340 fps. 24"-30"

RPM 360. Split limb. 6" brace height. 31" a to a. 360 fps. 25"-30"


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Is the "carbon" one just a carbon knight with yokes?


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

Hmmm no long bow?


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Oh well, nothing here for me. I just can't shoot bows 3'' shorter than my inseam.


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

Dang I don't know which one I want more. Wonder what the weight on the RPM is.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

prices ?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Specs on 360?


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

That 360 looks like a full throttle


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't tell if that's white or not but it looks like bowtech copied off of mathews new color.. It also looks like the carbon knight. The first bow looks pretty sweet


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Daniel75 said:


> Carbon Overdrive. Solid limb. 6 1/2" brace height. 31 1/2 a to a. 340 fps. 24"-30"
> 
> RPM 360. Split limb. 6" brace height. 31" a to a. 360 fps. 25"-30"


Wow.. what a disappointment
Looks like keeping the CPXL and possibly be switching to a Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

Never shoot a bow shorter than your inseam... I like it. 34" minimum here too 

zenworks911


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Viper69 said:


> Specs on 360?


Carbon Overdrive. Solid limb. 6 1/2" brace height. 31 1/2 a to a. 340 fps. 24"-30"

RPM 360. Split limb. 6" brace height. 31" a to a. 360 fps. 25"-30"


----------



## NJ Predator (Dec 17, 2013)

zenworks911 said:


> Never shoot a bow shorter than your inseam... I like it. 34" minimum here too
> 
> zenworks911


I like 35'' myself


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

RH1 said:


> Wow.. what a disappointment
> Looks like keeping the CPXL and possibly be switching to a Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34


I have a cpxl too but I looked at the carbon spyder and couldn't get past the thick grip. I suppose there is a way to swap out the grip maybe but it is really thick grip compared to cpxl.


----------



## full throttle (Nov 14, 2013)

Weight on each ?


----------



## Bonecutterx (Oct 12, 2013)

goodoleboy11 said:


> I can't tell if that's white or not but it looks like bowtech copied off of mathews new color.. It also looks like the carbon knight. The first bow looks pretty sweet


And Mathews copied off individuals custom bows.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

cmd242 said:


> That 360 looks like a full throttle


Not EVEN close.


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

zenworks911 said:


> I have a cpxl too but I looked at the carbon spyder and couldn't get past the thick grip. I suppose there is a way to swap out the grip maybe but it is really thick grip compared to cpxl.


Ya little thicker than Bowtech but what a shooter.
After market grip will fix this


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

is the 360 aluminum or "carbon"?


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

cmd242 said:


>


That bows not even as long as Burnsworths inseam


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

ozzz said:


> Is the "carbon" one just a carbon knight with yokes?


Yes, it has the OD binary cams on it. It looks like it has the flex guard also.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

360 is aluminum riser, carbon pockets


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Znaint said:


> is the 360 aluminum or "carbon"?


That's what I want to know.


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

Y'all sound like a bunch of women.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

P&y only said:


> 360 is aluminum riser, carbon pockets


Sweet. I was hoping it wasn't a carbon myself.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Bonecutterx said:


> And Mathews copied off individuals custom bows.


Lmao OK buddy:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

chaded said:


> That's what I want to know.


Looks carbon to me


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

P&y only said:


> 360 is aluminum riser, carbon pockets


interesting...


----------



## NJ Predator (Dec 17, 2013)

I may have to shoot this bow at a local shop. Looks nice and probably shoots even better


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

RPM 360 Split Limb, 6" Brace height, 31" ATA , 25" - 30" Draw. 60 - 70 lbs. 360 FPS. Got from above Post.


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

What happen to the live feed thing? I enjoy watching the hype lol


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

Dang. I'd love to have the RPM, but have never shot a bow less than 36" axle to axle in the 25 years I've been shooting. Is 31" going to make a huge difference for someone with a 28" draw length?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Wonder what the letoff is on the RPM 360, and what the what the MSRP is on it?


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I like the look of the RPM 360. The riser doesn't look like it's too reflexed for a 6" brace height bow.


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

M4Madness said:


> Dang. I'd love to have the RPM, but have never shot a bow less than 36" axle to axle in the 25 years I've been shooting. Is 31" going to make a huge difference for someone with a 28" draw length?


I shoot 30-31" bows almost exclusively at a 28" draw length. Shoot just fine for me.


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> Wonder what the letoff is on the RPM 360, and what the what the MSRP is on it?


I'm sure it's the standard 75-80% and with it not being carbon, I'm guessing $1000.00


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

So we now have a carbon destroyer 345! I see this being awesome since I love my destroyers.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Ok so how is all this a disappointment? Experience for 7" BH lovers, CPXL for people that want long bow and long draw, carbon for people who want light weight and a short fas @$$ hunting bow... Geez how much more can they make.... I know its not perfect but damn!

Last year people cryed about the dissapointment with the Experience and basically won majority of awards in most magazines and really people love them! Oh well I guess you can never make everyone happy!


----------



## jrod p&y (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like I'll be sticking with my CPXL. I was really hoping for a longer ATA & more brace height.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Well the Impact is safe. If they were going to update a CPXL type bow I was going to get one. Bet they both are nice bows just not for me.


----------



## Bangflop (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice youth bows.


----------



## fire2201 (Apr 29, 2009)

Those bows look good, lot of technology there, congrats to bowtech


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm not dissapointed in the new bows at all bowtech has almost everything coverd, I wanted a faster cpxl bow but thats just what i wanted, I guess I'll have to see what other companys have to so if I get rid of my cpxl.

Glad the 360 isn't carbon tho. might be a good bow for the wife.


----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

Does anyone have a weight on these bows.


----------



## noPro (Jan 7, 2003)

The Destroyer 340 had 7" brace with 340 ibo, now they need 6.5" brace for 340 ibo. Sounds downhill to me. Disappointed for sure. The future of archery is big brace with big speed...


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Well just some more short speed bows like the market has room for more lol.Im glade I bought my CPXL the best bow so far buy bowtech.I bet the draw on that rpm 360 is a little rough and I bet it will take your arm of if you creep it.Ok ! lets move on with some new and innovative archery products from the ATA.


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

What does the draw and valley feel like on the RPM? Can anyone shoot it there?


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

No 50# model for the RPM 360? My 82nd is a 60# turned down to 52#, and I want my next bow to be a 50#.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

$949 for the carbon


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

RH1 said:


> That bows not even as long as Burnsworths inseam


Whats funny these bows don't fit their draw length either lol


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

M4Madness said:


> Dang. I'd love to have the RPM, but have never shot a bow less than 36" axle to axle in the 25 years I've been shooting. Is 31" going to make a huge difference for someone with a 28" draw length?



It'll take some time to get used to as you'll definitely need to change your form/anchor. With practice though honestly you may have the same accuracy you have now (Better possibly if you take this as an opportunity as a reset to really focus on your new form and consistency). I'm a 28 and in the same boat you are. I really don't have a huge issue with shorter bows but I've been dabbling more in target archery and hate changing my form several times a year when switching from one bow to another. I just feel more comfortable and consistent with longer ATA bows.


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

Those that wanted a 360 IBO CPX got it.

Those that wanted a Carbon Destroyer got it. They split the difference on the brace.

Might try the Carbon Overdrive. 

360 does nothing for me. Anyone else notice all the speed nocks near the cams?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

M4Madness said:


> No 50# model for the RPM 360? My 82nd is a 60# turned down to 52#, and I want my next bow to be a 50#.




If hope its come in 40-50lbs limbs. for the wife.


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

guess i will be finding a CPXL....DAMN IT BOWTECH GIVE US A TARGET BOW!


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

jrod p&y said:


> Looks like I'll be sticking with my CPXL. I was really hoping for a longer ATA & more brace height.


Your not alone bud..


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

full throttle said:


> Weight on each ?


Rpm360 4.4# no thank you


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

mccoppinb said:


> Rpm360 4.4# no thank you


What????? Are you sure????


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Daniel75 said:


> What????? Are you sure????


Look on there site


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

bowtech2006 said:


> Whats funny these bows don't fit their draw length either lol


Ya i thought that also.. Maybe Shockey but i think Burnsworth is a 31"


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Straight off site


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I wonder if the carbon riser cost some speed or if Bowtech is under rating the carbon again. I'll name it for them till we know the name: D345c


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm with the CPXL guys. These are nice but not for me. On the bright side I won't be getting into trouble with the wife this year…..and the CPXL has already proven to be an excellent bow.


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

LOL, maybe they are fake bows and the real bows get released in 1.5hours.


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=54

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=55


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I was kind of hoping for a all new design. Are they still top heavy??


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

P&y only said:


> I wonder if the carbon riser cost some speed or if Bowtech is under rating the carbon again. I'll name it for them till we know the name: D345c


Isn't it called the Carbon Overdrive? That's what the website has it listed as.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll definitely keep my 50# Specialist and my 50# Experience.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Daniel75 said:


> Isn't it called the Carbon Overdrive? That's what the website has it listed as.


Yeah that's what it is called.


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

At 4.4 lbs, I'm glad I ordered my Carbon Spyder Turbo. I know some people think the heavier bows are more steady but I don't like that much weight. At 4.4, once you add QAD, MBG, TightSpot, FMJ's, it's gonna be a boat anchor :wink::lol:


----------



## zenworks911 (Oct 3, 2006)

What is the difference between insanity CPX and the RPM?


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a pretty hefty 31" ata bow...


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

So the rpm 360 has the carbon n fused parts and still ways 4.4 #???


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Is it too early to look in the classifieds for a used one?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Bbd16 said:


> Looks like more injected plastic to me.


you are just jealous


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Daniel75 said:


> At 4.4 lbs, I'm glad I ordered my Carbon Spyder Turbo. I know some people think the heavier bows are more steady but I don't like that much weight. At 4.4, once you add QAD, MBG, TightSpot, FMJ's, it's gonna be a boat anchor :wink::lol:


Same here buddy Loving mine and I'm sure you will love yours as well


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Has anyone shot the 360 yet? how is the draw and valley? I think you still should be able to increase the valley with draw stops as it a OD cam.


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

jacobh said:


> So the rpm 360 has the carbon n fused parts and still ways 4.4 #???


Maybe they needed some weight to tame the kick or handshock because of the speed.....


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Daniel75 said:


> At 4.4 lbs, I'm glad I ordered my Carbon Spyder Turbo. I know some people think the heavier bows are more steady but I don't like that much weight.


I'm with this guy to heavy good looking bow though. Glad I ordered a faktor. Was gonna shoot the new bowtech bit not now. May still get am experience though.


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

4.4 works for me ,my experience is 4.2 ,so a fly landing on it evens them out ,besides I like a heavy ow ,I have a sling to walk way back in the woods .im liking the color too ,but ops bows look so much better .


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

jacobh said:


> So the rpm 360 has the carbon n fused parts and still ways 4.4 #???


i hate light bows anyway cant seem to shoot them good


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

So theoretically, since they both use the same riser and presumably pockets, you could take a Carbon Knight @ 549, add new limbs and overdrive cams (if you can find some) and have the same bow as the Carbon Overdrive, well minus the Flex Guard, for probably cheaper than the retail (if rumored 899 is true) on a Carbon Overdrive?

What sense does that make?


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

pa.hunter said:


> you are just jealous


Lol of what?


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

zenworks911 said:


> LOL, maybe they are fake bows and the real bows get released in 1.5hours.


Now your talking!!
I think Mathews shortened there AtA and there brace heights also this year...hmmmm maybe technolgy has hit a wall


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

BowTechBuck said:


> Does anyone have a weight on these bows.


They are on bowtechs site with all specs


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

no-one has shot them and they are junk already guys crack me up!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Yichi said:


> So theoretically, since they both use the same riser and presumably pockets, you could take a Carbon Knight @ 549, add new limbs and overdrive cams (if you can find some) and have the same bow as the Carbon Overdrive, well minus the Flex Guard, for probably cheaper than the retail (if rumored 899 is true) on a Carbon Overdrive?
> 
> What sense does that make?


ummmm no! ODB cams mount outside the limb so you now have to buy limbs, cams, flex guard. Figure out how to mount the flex guard and then get some custom length strings. Not cheaper.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Yichi said:


> So theoretically, since they both use the same riser and presumably pockets, you could take a Carbon Knight @ 549, add new limbs and overdrive cams (if you can find some) and have the same bow as the Carbon Overdrive, well minus the Flex Guard, for probably cheaper than the retail (if rumored 899 is true) on a Carbon Overdrive?
> 
> What sense does that make?


I would probably cost the same plus you'd have a warrantee.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

zenworks911 said:


> What is the difference between insanity CPX and the RPM?


5 fps and carbon pockets I think


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I wonder if I should write down the names that are talking negatively about these bows so later I can bring it up when they own one. Just like the several that did the same thing last year with the Experience. :laugh:


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

zenworks911 said:


> What is the difference between insanity CPX and the RPM?


5 fps!


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Daniel75 said:


> At 4.4 lbs, I'm glad I ordered my Carbon Spyder Turbo. I know some people think the heavier bows are more steady but I don't like that much weight. At 4.4, once you add QAD, MBG, TightSpot, FMJ's, it's gonna be a boat anchor :wink::lol:


Agreed I thought the Experience was too heavy I will shoot it and see first. Carbon Overdrive looks good

Anyone know if the grip was changed on the new Carbon bow compared to the Knight


----------



## jrod p&y (Nov 27, 2009)

baldyhunter said:


> I'm with the CPXL guys. These are nice but not for me. On the bright side I won't be getting into trouble with the wife this year…..and the CPXL has already proven to be an excellent bow.


Very true...nice to not be consumed with thinking I need a new bow that will cost me $1,000.


----------



## foreveryung (Mar 18, 2011)

The vibration dampeners probably bump the weight up on the 360. But both look interesting.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

P&y only said:


> $949 for the carbon


Such a big price difference between it and the CK. That OD sure is pricey, lol.



mccoppinb said:


> Straight off site


Lose some weight and gain some length and it wiuld be perfect.


----------



## Rucker61 (Jan 27, 2013)

AR&BOW said:


> Lose some weight and gain some length and it wiuld be perfect.


If I had a nickel for every time I heard my wife say that...


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

AR&BOW said:


> Such a big price difference between it and the CK. That OD sure is pricey, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Lose some weight and gain some length and it wiuld be perfect.


you tryin to get banned LOL?


----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah, considering a knight goes for 549, idont think the overdrive is worth the extra 400. Keep it around the 749-800 range and i'd think about it


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

KimberTac1911 said:


> 5 fps and carbon pockets I think


^^This and more weight and hopefully limb graphics that don't flake.


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

Rucker61 said:


> If I had a nickel for every time I heard my wife say that...


Bravo!!! hahaha :set1_applaud:


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

pa.hunter said:


> no-one has shot them and they are junk already guys crack me up!


I dont think anyone called them junk did they?? Hope not! I highly doubt that they are junk. 
RPM looks a lot like the Invasion to me but faster ( shorter brace )
I for one am just dissapointed because i was hoping for a 34 -36" 340ibo 7" or better brace ... just as some are excited because they were hoping for a short faster bow 360ibo with a 6" brace.. 
cant have everything i guess..yes you can.. i have my CPXL and im not spending $1000 again this year!!! 
My wallet says Thank You Bowtech


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I will take one 360 please.


----------



## zslayer (Apr 6, 2010)

Are there any changes or additions to the Experiance? Or is it the exact same as '13?

Thank you,


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

P&y only said:


> ummmm no! ODB cams mount outside the limb so you now have to buy limbs, cams, flex guard. Figure out how to mount the flex guard and then get some custom length strings. Not cheaper.


Glad reading comprehension worked for you when I already addressed the new limbs and cams in the post...

Ok so fine work out some numbers.

Carbon Knight = 549
New limbs = 125 (estimate, dont know what bowtech limbs cost)
Overdrive Cams = 75 (if you can find a used set or someone selling them, again an estimate)
New String and cables = 60

Total = 809 or 90 bucks less than retail of 899 (again if rumored to be true retail and not higher. I have heard 949 retail for both new bows) Again this is based off the estimates I used, and the old limbs/cams/string could be sold back to re-imburse some of the costs, so say you get 100 back for them, you are now down to 709.

So then the question becomes, is the flex guard really worth the 190 you spend extra?


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Rucker61 said:


> If I had a nickel for every time I heard my wife say that...


Lol, that did come out sounding funny.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

im thinking .. buy the cams from the RPM and slap on a CPXL maybe ?


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

I just wish it was more in that 4# range looks killer though


----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

anyone have the real price for the overdrive, $949 seems a little high


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

AR&BOW said:


> Such a big price difference between it and the CK. That OD sure is pricey, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> *Lose some weight and gain some length and it would be perfect.*


:sad: Story of my life


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yea i dont think anybody said junk. As far as the experience goes i bought 2 brand new within 3 months both had broken limbs in the same spot identical breaks. So yea for me those are junk


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hmm. Interested kinda. Gotta at least shoot em


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

black overdrive is 949. Not sure on camo.


----------



## recurveman (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Bowtech for forgetting us long draw archers just like Mathews, Elite, and the rest. Who is tired of being the redheaded step child guys? I am fed up with the bow companies flagship bows stopping at 30". I am thinking its time for a boycott of all of them.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

price on the 360?


----------



## bowtechwyo1980 (Feb 11, 2011)

and carbon core limbs so you wont have the peeling. and something new called the bridge lock


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

zenworks911 said:


> Never shoot a bow shorter than your inseam... I like it. 34" minimum here too
> 
> zenworks911


Looks like I'm good to go then. 30" inseam here. Lol. 

The carbon overdrive seems to be a carbon riser version I the destroyers.

The rpm360 does look interesting. I like the split limbs and seems to fall right in line with the invasion, insanity and experience plus a bit more speed. I think I could handle the 6" brace and 31" ata with my 27.5" DL.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

ozzz said:


> Is the "carbon" one just a carbon knight with yokes?


Carbon Knight with yokes and OD cams and flex guard. According to Bowtech website, same riser basically and just slightly longer ATA than the Knight.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

recurveman said:


> Thanks Bowtech for forgetting us long draw archers just like Mathews, Elite, and the rest. Who is tired of being the redheaded step child guys? I am fed up with the bow companies flagship bows stopping at 30". I am thinking its time for a boycott of all of them.


Maybe u guys shouldn't have drunk so much milk when you were growing.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

recurveman said:


> Thanks Bowtech for forgetting us long draw archers just like Mathews, Elite, and the rest. Who is tired of being the redheaded step child guys? I am fed up with the bow companies flagship bows stopping at 30". I am thinking its time for a boycott of all of them.


They didn't forget about us in 2012, with the cpxl. I'm also wanted an upgrade if possible to the cpxl but maybe next year. or as some one said put the 360 cams on the cpxl and see what it does. lol.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

$949 for the carbon, yikes.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

recurveman said:


> Thanks Bowtech for forgetting us long draw archers just like Mathews, Elite, and the rest. Who is tired of being the redheaded step child guys? I am fed up with the bow companies flagship bows stopping at 30". I am thinking its time for a boycott of all of them.


The Elite Energy 35 goes to 31" draw, The Tour goes to a 32" Draw...

Not sure how Elite forgot the long daw guys unless you are at like a 33" draw or longer


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

I just don't understand why they make a 31" ata flagship Hunting bow weigh the same as there 35" ata bow?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Daniel75 said:


>


just me or those cams huge! on both bows


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

Anyone know what the map prices of these bows are yet!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

p&y only said:


> is it too early to look in the classifieds for a used one?


lmao!!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Daniel75 said:


> At 4.4 lbs, I'm glad I ordered my Carbon Spyder Turbo. I know some people think the heavier bows are more steady but I don't like that much weight. At 4.4, once you add QAD, MBG, TightSpot, FMJ's, it's gonna be a boat anchor :wink::lol:


So whats the problem with 3.3?


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

So this rpm is a insanity which theyve already had and the carbon bow is nothing more than a injected plactic bow theyve put the cam system on which theyve already had. So in other words they have got nothing new as I predicted. Sorry if the truth hurts bowtech guys. Lol


----------



## N2T (Jan 27, 2007)

Not a bad group of bows, but nothing I want. I'm a short draw shooter. 26.5" dl. I'm never going to win a speed war, so I don't worry too much about speed. I got a heartbreaker when they came out, cause it fit me well and I liked the draw cycle, limb stops and the fact that it was built around a short draw shooter. The assassin SD came out the next year, but I didn't need the 70lbs option, and a diff name doesn't mean much to me. Enter the carbon rose, similar specs, but lighter. Not a bad bow, but shooting it side by side with my breaker, I didn't see a lot of actual diff. Lighter, and the cam uses pegs instead of a sliding draw stop, both were interesting, but similar speeds, and specs made the switch not really worth while. Now, we have two more great bows, the 360 for the speed guys, and the carbon bow with amazing tunability for the fans of yolks. If you don't care about tuning that much, you still have the knight, and at short draw, rose..great set of options IMHO. But..I wanted a short draw long ata bow with decent brace. Fact is, almost nobody makes a short draw specific bow, meant for shorter people. PSE just came out with the Phenom SD..and though these are great bows for most, they just don't fit my needs, so it looks like I'll be doing PSE this year..that said, baring my very specific niche (and that of youth/women shooters who want a target bow) I think bowtech has a bow for everyone. Don't overlook the carbon core bow they released through diamond either, specs look great.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

P&y only said:


> Is it too early to look in the classifieds for a used one?


LOL I will be looking for one of those D345c models!


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

pa.hunter said:


> just me or those cams huge! on both bows


That's how you get a 31" with a sub 7" BH bow to draw 30" or 31"….they needed to be large.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

chaded said:


> I wonder if I should write down the names that are talking negatively about these bows so later I can bring it up when they own one. Just like the several that did the same thing last year with the Experience. :laugh:


Exactly!! This is hilarious...


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Listen to Bbd16 saying his Experiences had 2 with broken limbs I don't think so I have not herd reports of this. Unless he dry fired both bows or shooting under weight arrows witch is more likely.


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

OCHO505 said:


> So whats the problem with 3.3?


Oh nothing at all, it looks like a sweet bow. I was talking about the RPM360


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

krojemann said:


> $949 for the carbon, yikes.


and $1400 for the Spyder Carbon Turbo YIKES!! With free paint removing riser slapping kit... LMAO


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

The RPM looks cool but 4.4 lbs is too much for a bare bow. I am really interested in the carbon overdrive. Would bet that 949 is MSRP and the MAP is 849 only a guess but that would seem reasonable.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh man that's sweet! RPM 360 looks fantastic! And a carbon Destroyer.

Tony likey!!!


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

cc122368 said:


> Listen to Bbd16 saying his Experiences had 2 with broken limbs I don't think so I have not herd reports of this. Unless he dry fired both bows or shooting under weight arrows witch is more likely.


Just go check my threads pics are there foe u to see. 70 lbs 433 grain arrow not a scratch on them. Theve been chasing the same limb problems for 5 years. Dont cry just go check the pics


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

OCHO505 said:


> and $1400 for the Spyder Carbon Turbo YIKES!! With free paint removing riser slapping kit... LMAO


Ouch...........but funny.


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

OCHO505 said:


> and $1400 for the Spyder Carbon Turbo YIKES!! With free paint removing riser slapping kit... LMAO


Touche


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Tony219er said:


> Oh man that's sweet! RPM 360 looks fantastic! And a carbon Destroyer.
> 
> Tony likey!!!


I see some herd thinning in your future to make room for some new blood :wink:


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> and $1400 for the Spyder Carbon Turbo YIKES!! With free paint removing riser slapping kit... LMAO


I was referring to in comparison to the knight...let's compare apple's to apples, Einstein


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

P&y only said:


> Is it too early to look in the classifieds for a used one?


The prince isn't here


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

OCHO505 said:


> Exactly!! This is hilarious...


Last year same time people bashed the Experience without even seeing one personally let alone shooting one. As a few months went on I started seeing people gushing over them and I thought some of these people were the same ones that were bashing when they came out. I went back to the unveiling threads and sure enough there they were bashing! LOL.


----------



## DIYArchery (Dec 23, 2013)

That 360 would be perfect for my wife at 25'' with 50# limbs.


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

Really like the specs on the rpm 360, can't wait to give one a try.


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

Can anyone shoot them and give a review????????????????? Better yet, a video of this.............


----------



## bowhor (Dec 27, 2013)

Carbon model looks like a similar POS to the carbon knight and the other is way too short! Guess I am still going to eventually get an E35, by far still the best offering this year.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

sean1 said:


> The prince isn't here


Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm not crying you should not cry when you dry fire or shoot under weight arrows and your bow blows. As I have been watching Experience threads since they came out and have heard nothing about problems with them.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Website has no 80# options if the insanity is leaving...


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

Really liking the rpm 360 Alot! Anyone have a price on it yet?


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

bowhor said:


> Carbon model looks like a similar POS to the carbon knight and the other is way too short! Guess I am still going to eventually get an E35, by far still the best offering this year.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


I'm guessing same bow different cams.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

cc122368 said:


> I'm not crying you should not cry when you dry fire or shoot under weight arrows and your bow blows. As I have been watching Experience threads since they came out and have heard nothing about problems with them.


Lol escuses escuses. U must have overlooked one  better yet just call them up and talk with them about it. They will explain to u the same as they did to me.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

For those of you wanting a longer ATA bow it will be released in October. That's what the rep from Bowtech said


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

krojemann said:


> I was referring to in comparison to the knight...let's compare apple's to apples, Einstein


spider turbo: 33 A to A, 340 ibo, 6" brace, 3.8 lbs. $1400? Overdrive: 31.5 A to A, 342 ibo, 6.5 brace, 3.3 lbs. 850-950?


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

bowhor said:


> Carbon model looks like a similar POS to the carbon knight and the other is way too short! Guess I am still going to eventually get an E35, by far still the best offering this year.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


Carbon Knight must be related to your comment then... POS


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

DIYArchery said:


> That 360 would be perfect for my wife at 25'' with 50# limbs.


4.4 lbs. though :mg:


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

OCHO505 said:


> and $1400 for the Spyder Carbon Turbo YIKES!! With free paint removing riser slapping kit... LMAO


I don't where you get your prices but the shop o go to is 1200. Still high I know I'm not buying a bare bow at that price either and don't like the cheap looking carbon bowtech risers. So I'll stick with aluminum bows.


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

op27 said:


> I'm guessing same bow different cams.


No need to guess. Bowtech's website specifically says it's the exact same riser.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You may just have bad luck but with many having and loving there Experiences and having no problems makes me wonder. Won't be getting rid of mine sure speed is nice but have adjusted to live with a sweet shooting bow it's all about judging your yardage right.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

cc122368 said:


> I'm not crying you should not cry when you dry fire or shoot under weight arrows and your bow blows. As I have been watching Experience threads since they came out and have heard nothing about problems with them.


Post one up...


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Bow Predator said:


> For those of you wanting a longer ATA bow it will be released in October. That's what the rep from Bowtech said


Really? Did they do that last year too?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

The 4.4 thing is cracking me up. The Elite's are heavy but I rarely even hear anyone complain about it.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would like to shoot the rpm 360 and full throttle side by side.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I very disappointed the they do not have something to replace the cpxl. I will be buying a leftover cpxl in the next couple of days.


----------



## C.morris740 (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't see why 4.4 is heavy? Isn't that about average? Experience is 4.2.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Roo223 said:


> I don't where you get your prices but the shop o go to is 1200. Still high I know I'm not buying a bare bow at that price either and don't like the cheap looking carbon bowtech risers. So I'll stick with aluminum bows.


Prices very in per region and based on pricing for Gold Status shops... My bow is to kill animals and shoot, pretty is not neccessary for that sir, so as long as they shoot I am good with it... Glad you like aluminum, there are plenty out there to shoot...


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

chaded said:


> The 4.4 thing is cracking me up. The Elite's are heavy but I rarely even hear anyone complain about it.


I'm a tree stand hunter and my hunting bow with arrows weighs 7.5lbs. The weight is good to me. Helps me hold steady when my sight is on a brown critter.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

cc122368 said:


> You may just have bad luck but with many having and loving there Experiences and having no problems makes me wonder. Won't be getting rid of mine sure speed is nice but have adjusted to live with a sweet shooting bow it's all about judging your yardage right.


Great shooting great tuning great feeling bow. Loved mine. But not trust worthy to me. They all break with that being said but that left a bad taste in my mouth


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

bowhor said:


> *Carbon model looks like a similar POS to the carbon knight* and the other is way too short! Guess I am still going to eventually get an E35, by far still the best offering this year.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


Have you ever shot a CK?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I wonder if these will run long like the other OD's. I shoot 30.25"-30.5". The Carbon would make a nice hunting bow at 3.3lbs for those almost ready to draw bow arm up stare downs.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

GregBS said:


> I'm a tree stand hunter and my hunting bow with arrows weighs 7.5lbs. The weight is good to me. Helps me hold steady when my sight is on a brown critter.


I have found that I shoot better with a heavier bow. Even though 4.4 isn't the lightest by far with all the carbon bows out but it certainly is not the heaviest. Seems like a good weight for me personally.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

OCHO505 said:


> and $1400 for the Spyder Carbon Turbo YIKES!! With free paint removing riser slapping kit... LMAO


Have to agree with belicoso lol ouch, but funny!


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

OCHO505 said:


> Post one up...


There ya go


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Bbd16 said:


> View attachment 1845848
> View attachment 1845849
> 
> 
> There ya go


What did you do to it?


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

chaded said:


> What did you do to it?


Put it in the classfieds


----------



## TundraArcher (Oct 12, 2013)

glock-cop said:


> Really like the specs on the rpm 360, can't wait to give one a try.


Xs 2


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Bbd16 said:


> View attachment 1845848
> View attachment 1845849
> 
> 
> There ya go


Nice... I had no seen one... I assure everybody has issues with limbs... Stuff happens


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Bbd16 said:


> Put it in the classfieds


Dude Hoyts are by far the toughest bows out and splinter like knotted wood -- stuff happens. At least the finish peeling is cosmetic and will not affect the shootablility...


----------



## Hower08 (Sep 20, 2007)

All they did was rebuild a knight and make one a carbon invasion. The rpm looks cool but I think I'll keep my invasion instead of buying another one.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

OCHO505 said:


> Nice... I had no seen one... I assure everybody has issues with limbs... Stuff happens


Without a doubt. They all break.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

OCHO505 said:


> Dude Hoyts are by far the toughest bows out and splinter like knotted wood -- stuff happens. At least the finish peeling is cosmetic and will not affect the shootablility...


Thats not cosmetic there bud. It affects performance


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Bbd16 said:


> Put it in the classfieds


All companies have issues on some bows. And when you're the guy who owns THAT bow, there's not much gonna change your mind. I'd be pissed about that too. But I still want my overdrives.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yes every company has a few bad ones but him saying he had two with bad limbs leads me to believe he ether dry fired them or shooting under weight arrows clearly his fault not BT Experience's. Now if he had just one do it I would say may have just got a bad limb but two something is up there.


----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

Hower08 said:


> All they did was rebuild a knight and make one a carbon invasion. The rpm looks cool but I think I'll keep my invasion instead of buying another one.


Not really anythiing like the invasion.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Hower08 said:


> All they did was rebuild a knight and make one a carbon invasion. The rpm looks cool but I think I'll keep my invasion instead of buying another one.


Where are you seeing this carbon Invasion you speak of????


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Does Bowtech still have issues with the finish on their limbs not holding up? I'm going to buy 2 new bows this year. One being a 2013 PSE EVO MAX which I will keep for the rest of my life and the other TBD.


----------



## mterzo (Apr 14, 2013)

Bbd16 said:


> Without a doubt. They all break.


The carbon riser from Bowtech is fundamentaly different from the Hoyt. It is far stronger and impact resistant. Different processes. It should gain support as it is tested by users.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

cc122368 said:


> Yes every company has a few bad ones but him saying he had two with bad limbs leads me to believe he ether dry fired them or shooting under weight arrows clearly his fault not BT Experience's.


Lol yea from the 25 bows ive owned im still learning how to not fire fire them. 433 grains sound light to you? What are u shooting bricks?


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

And I'm glad I bought a cpxl on here the other day. The rpm 360 looks good but not anything I would go out and buy soon.


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

AR&BOW said:


> Lose some weight and gain some length and it wiuld be perfect.


Why are you quoting your wife?


----------



## mterzo (Apr 14, 2013)

Also, IMO, every major bow manufacturer will be using this technology that Bowtech has within 5 years. I think even Hoyt will be forced to use it to reduce their price.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

bcowette said:


> Does Bowtech still have issues with the finish on their limbs not holding up? I'm going to buy 2 new bows this year. One being a 2013 PSE EVO MAX which I will keep for the rest of my life and the other TBD.


No they do not.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

C.morris740 said:


> I don't see why 4.4 is heavy? Isn't that about average? Experience is 4.2.


4.4 lbs is the heaviest sub 32" ATA bow among the top guys; PSE, Hoyt, Mathews, Elite. But, the 3.3 lbs Carbon Overdrive is among the lightest, Bowtech has you covered. I like the specs on the Carbon Overdrive.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

The rpm sounds a but heavy but other than that I love it. Any bow over 32" does not sell at the shop anyway. I will have one of both of these bowtechs. I for one like them and the short ata


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

wacker stacker said:


> 4.4 lbs. though :mg:


Lift a weight you weeny


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hey may not be him shop that he uses could be pressing them wrong also I guess.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

cc122368 said:


> Hey may not be him shop that he uses could be pressing them wrong also I guess.


I press them myself u can toss that too. Defective. No way around it.


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

the 360 sounds like it would be like a Full throttle but with a blend of more valley more brace....not bad at all.........


----------



## missourihunter1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone figured out pricing on the RPM yet? Or did I miss it.


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

missourihunter1 said:


> Anyone figured out pricing on the RPM yet? Or did I miss it.


Wondering also?


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

cmd242 said:


> That 360 looks like a full throttle


About as fast. Ft is [email protected] 5.25. Rpm [email protected] 6" and 80% let off. Wonder if bowtech makes a 365-370 next year. 

2 good looking bows.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

apamambax said:


> the 360 sounds like it would be like a Full throttle but with a blend of more valley more brace....not bad at all.........


Pretty much would be my guess.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

The Carbon Overdrive is looking like a retooled Carbon Knight (different cams and 1/2" less brace). Both are up on the Bowtech site as is the Carbon Rose bow for women.

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=54


----------



## Hower08 (Sep 20, 2007)

after seeing these it looks like its gonna be another year without a new bowtech. i will still shoot it though. looks like ill just break down and spend some money on a new quiver or something to let my invasion know shes still a special lady


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

So, is the RPM 360 aluminum or carbon? Bowtech website says the 360 has n-fusion carbon technology.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

cmd242 said:


> So, is the RPM 360 aluminum or carbon? Bowtech website says the 360 has n-fusion carbon technology.


Aluminum with carbon pockets.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Rod Savini said:


> About as fast. Ft is [email protected] 5.25. Rpm [email protected] 6" and 80% let off. *Wonder if bowtech makes a 365-370 next year. *
> 
> 2 good looking bows.


Only way they're going to get over the 360 mark is.....no rotating mods, need DLS cams and 65-70% let off instead of 80%. If they do that I believe they'll get to the mid to high 360's.


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ill probably buy one .Shoot it for a week then sell it .Story of my life


----------



## QDM (Aug 30, 2007)

pa.hunter said:


> no-one has shot them and they are junk already guys crack me up!


Same story every year it seems


----------



## crater (Apr 14, 2011)

There's a live feed from Bowtech now - theyll answer your questions! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXwSUYIHtjk


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Tony219er said:


> Only way they're going to get over the 360 mark is.....no rotating mods, need DLS cams and 65-70% let off instead of 80%. If they do that I believe they'll get to the mid to high 360's.


I hope they don't do that....that makes it really hard to buy, test and sell bows. The let off wouldn't be bad (maybe) but the lack of rotating mods and having draw length specific cams would be a killer.


----------



## bowhor (Dec 27, 2013)

OCHO505 said:


> Carbon Knight must be related to your comment then... POS


At least you acknowledge the CK is a piece of ****.....your almost cured!

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Square_Dancer said:


> Why are you quoting your wife?


That made my day! Thanks!. Love the 360!


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

MAP = 949 for each, Suggested Retail = 999 for each per bowtech live reveal on Youtube


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Rod Savini said:


> About as fast. Ft is [email protected] 5.25. Rpm [email protected] 6" and 80% let off. Wonder if bowtech makes a 365-370 next year.
> 
> 2 good looking bows.


Thats what i like about bowtech right now they are keeping the 80% let off and they have not went past a 6 inch brace height. They are very impressing.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Yichi said:


> MAP = 949 for each, Suggested Retail = 999 for each per bowtech live reveal on Youtube


I was just going to post that.


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

CPXL is staying and they are keeping a specialist limited edition model


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh well then may be you press them wrong?


----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

First time in 7 years i won't be buying a new bowtech. I wouldn't mind trying out the overdrive but for $949 when the night is $549 doesn't make much sense the upgrades aren't worth $400.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Tony219er said:


> Only way they're going to get over the 360 mark is.....no rotating mods, need DLS cams and 65-70% let off instead of 80%. If they do that I believe they'll get to the mid to high 360's.


Dude I am pretty sure it doesn't run long like the FT and at 6" brace, rotating mods and 80% let off, they could just drop her down a .5" on brace and make a couple mods and be at 370. Going to be interesting


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Grip from the 360 can't be changed out.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

QDM said:


> Same story every year it seems


 Yep!! wah! wah! wah! nobody is ever happy. It is what it is, They introduced two new bows, one is a speed bow, which everyone wants and one is a Destroyer(basically) which everyone likes. They still have the other bows in the line up.


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

Insanity CPX is gone.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Daniel75 said:


> Grip from the 360 can't be changed out.


That was my question on there so I was pretty bummed when he answered that. Lol.


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

That camo pattern on the 360 is gorgeous.....


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

chaded said:


> That was my question on there so I was pretty bummed when he answered that. Lol.


Kinda disappointing.....


----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

i think they released decent bows just don't feel the price point on the overdrive is right. the 360 is a prime bow and is worth the $1,000 I just don't go for 6" bh and 4.4 lb bows.

what ever happened to the saturn people were talking about


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

RPM360 looks pretty nice on the live fed. Maybe in. 50#.might be a great hunting bow


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

The CPXL is available as a 2014 model. Im glad they are keeping it.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Daniel75 said:


> Kinda disappointing.....


Looks like the same geometry of the plastic destroyer grip and if that is the case I really hope it will come off at least.


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

$999 msrp for 360 and carbon and map was $949 each!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Rod Savini said:


> Dude I am pretty sure it doesn't run long like the FT and at 6" brace, rotating mods and 80% let off, they could just drop her down a .5" on brace and make a couple mods and be at 370. Going to be interesting


But imo i dont think bowtech wants to go below 6 inch brace height... if they did this year would have been the year to drop it to 5 to see if they can take the fastest bow on the market award. but they didnt. With bowtech i feel you get the speed you want to and shootablilty you look for. I think PSE needs to bring their let off up to 80% and it would make their bow so much better.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like I will be looking for a used Insanity I don't see a 500 dollar increase between the two I will shoot it and see. I am going to save the difference and pick up some AR15 lowers and mags before Obama bans them.


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Camo looks SICK!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Keith t said:


> Yep!! wah! wah! wah! nobody is ever happy. It is what it is, They introduced two new bows, one is a speed bow, which everyone wants and one is a Destroyer(basically) which everyone likes. They still have the other bows in the line up.


No one is ever happy... then they shoot em and buy em. how many people shot the experience then bought it after complaining about it.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

the overdrive is possibly the best purehunting bow in their line up right now. (imo, just for the folks who think we all speak for everyone in general terms- you kno who you are trolls!)


im loving the looks of the rpm, and the speed, not the weight though. but again, its impossible to say how it will feel till i try one.


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

A look at the carbon infused limb pockets.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Daniel75 said:


> I see some herd thinning in your future to make room for some new blood :wink:


No it's junk. Guys on AT said so....and you know if you read it on the internet it has to be true.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

For the record I think Bowtech hit the market this year and should sell a ton of these….they are exactly what a majority of archers are after. Kudos to Bowtech yet again. That's from a business/ marketing standpoint. Even though I was hoping for something different. I'm an oddball LOL.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

The amount of *****ing and whining is insane! I'm sure that Bowtech did their marketing homework. If longer ata bows sold, they would have made one. They made a carbon destroyer! I'm stoked, and at 6.5 brace I bet it may be a bit faster than 340.


----------



## crater (Apr 14, 2011)

seiowabow said:


> The amount of *****ing and whining is insane! I'm sure that Bowtech did their marketing homework. If longer ata bows sold, they would have made one. They made a carbon destroyer! I'm stoked, and at 6.5 brace I bet it may be a bit faster than 340.


 :thumbs_up


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

seiowabow said:


> The amount of *****ing and whining is insane! I'm sure that Bowtech did their marketing homework. If longer ata bows sold, they would have made one. They made a carbon destroyer! I'm stoked, and at 6.5 brace I bet it may be a bit faster than 340.


I think almost everyone agrees with that…I'm not seeing a lot of whining only people wishing for something different. Bowtech released what the public wanted….exactly what they wanted so kudos to Bowtech…..but a bummer for me and the other Bowtech lovers that wanted something else. That is far from complaining.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Daniel75 said:


> I hope they don't do that....that makes it really hard to buy, test and sell bows. The let off wouldn't be bad (maybe) but the lack of rotating mods and having draw length specific cams would be a killer.


I don't see them going away from the rotating modules, at minimum a modular cam. They have great speed AND a one size fits "most" cam.


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

One more of the shock absorbers and that awesome camo.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

zenworks911 said:


> Never shoot a bow shorter than your inseam... I like it. 34" minimum here too
> 
> zenworks911


It doubles as a crossbow, just turn it sideways. Oh, in case it hasn't been said yet, it'll be PERFECT for treestand hunting!!


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

The specs on the 360 just might make me go shoot one, wait did I just say that? I like longer ATA but what intrigues me is the 360fpm with 80% let-off, I can tell you I would take 360fpm with manageable valley over 370 with no valley. 4.4# is a non-issue, may even help the bow - make it quieter, less vibe and help the pin settle on target quicker. Bowtech may just have a killer hunting bow here, looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Square_Dancer said:


> Lift a weight you weeny


I was referring that it might be a bit heavy for a woman, not a 215 lbs. 6'3 weeny like myself:teeth:


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

did they change the limbs on the CPXL to the same ones on the experience to eliminate the flaking? or is the CPXL gone now?


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

i like them both.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Didn't have to wait till today to see this bow coming. once the carbon knight was released, everyone knew what would be coming today. 

I don't get all the fuss. Good work blowtech.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Any other finishes available this year?


----------



## darksidemxer (Feb 2, 2013)

according to the video, the specialist is coming back for a short while and the CPXL isnt going anywhere  the new diamond carbon cure looks like it will sell, a poor mans carbon knight lol....unless the price is stupid high.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Square_Dancer said:


> Lift a weight you weeny


 Actually... out west, when spot and stalk is the norm, or elk hunting and having to carry your bow 5 miles a day, 4.4lbs is a bit heavy. It's the reason I sold my Commander.

If I only hunting tree stands and only had 20 yard shots, it's not a problem.


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

seiowabow said:


> Any other finishes available this year?


M.O. Infinity, Realtree AP, Realtree APG, and Black Ops


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

ncsurveyor said:


> Oh, in case it hasn't been said yet, it'll be PERFECT for treestand hunting!!


My 36.25" 82nd is perfect for treestand hunting. My climber has a crossbar on the seat section, and I've never had a problem with my axle to axle length. This RPM 360 would be perfect for what I'm wanting if it had been 35-36". I've never shot a bow under 36", so maybe I'm worried about nothing.


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

seiowabow said:


> The amount of *****ing and whining is insane! I'm sure that Bowtech did their marketing homework. If longer ata bows sold, they would have made one. They made a carbon destroyer! I'm stoked, and at 6.5 brace I bet it may be a bit faster than 340.


I am excited about this bow too, ibo is 342 and if it is like thier other recent releases it is likely a little low, maybe high 340's. Wish the price was 850 vs 950 but it is better than $1400. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

baldyhunter said:


> For the record I think Bowtech hit the market this year and should sell a ton of these….they are exactly what a majority of archers are after. Kudos to Bowtech yet again. That's from a business/ marketing standpoint. Even though I was hoping for something different. I'm an oddball LOL.


Me too.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Why hasnt anyone reported after shooting these yet? Sheesh, the shooting lanes have been open a couple hours already.


----------



## barrierreef1972 (Jul 30, 2009)

frog gigger said:


> Oh well, nothing here for me. I just can't shoot bows 3'' shorter than my inseam.


I agree frog gigger, I was hoping to see something more in the competition line. A longer ATA. Guess I'll keep shooting the Specialist.


----------



## lefty40 (Nov 25, 2012)

I wonder if there's a structural reason why they need these super wide grips on there carbon bows? The Carbon Knight grip was really uncomfortable for me, it was the only thing I didn't like about the bow. This new carbon bow looks like it has the same wide grip?


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

Whole bunch of butthurt Mathews fan boys in this thread


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Just wait a few months and they'll drop the price of the Carbon Overdrive like they did the Knight, when they see that it's not selling. The RPM360's will sell like hotcakes


----------



## markman (Apr 14, 2007)

Complete disappointment! A bow that is going to be like pulling a truck and a composite(not true) carbon bow with OD system! Stick with the 2013 Experience!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

markman said:


> Complete disappointment! A bow that is going to be like pulling a truck and a composite(not true) carbon bow with OD system! Stick with the 2013 Experience!


And you know this how??


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

If the carbon plastic riser is anything like last year i think they made a mistake. U see how fast the price hit the floor on those. If they changed the process on those risers and tjey dont look feel like sandpaper they may have a sweet one


----------



## bbinford (Nov 2, 2006)

Bbd16 said:


> If the carbon plastic riser is anything like last year i think they made a mistake. U see how fast the price hit the floor on those


I believe it's the exact same riser.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Bbd16 said:


> If the carbon plastic riser is anything like last year i think they made a mistake. U see how fast the price hit the floor on those


The price should have never been as high as it was because it didn't have their premium bow features. That price was the mistake but people still paid it....


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

full throttle said:


> Weight on each ?


3.3 and 4.2 lbs


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

chaded said:


> The price should have never been as high as it was because it didn't have their premium bow features. That price was the mistake but people still paid it....


So sounds like they put nice cams and flexguard on a cheap riser. Hopefully it percorms great for the bowtech guys


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

full throttle said:


> Weight on each ?


4.4 on the RPM and 3.3 on the carbon over drive.


----------



## griffwar (Nov 15, 2012)

Where did you get that from? I have not seen any butthurt Mathews guy's on here, just alot of disappointed Bowtech guy's.


Square_Dancer said:


> Whole bunch of butthurt Mathews fan boys in this thread


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Bbd16 said:


> So sounds like they put nice cams and flexguard on a cheap riser. Hopefully it percorms great for the bowtech guys


Yes you seem to have it all figured out. :set1_applaud:


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Square_Dancer said:


> Whole bunch of butthurt Mathews fan boys in this thread


Dude your nuts. I don't know what vendetta you have with mathews but all I see you do is hate. Lol if mathews released a heavy bow like that overdrive you would gawk and say it's an anchor I'm sure, then I see others say that's a bit heavy and you call them a weeny and to lift weights. You are butthurt, all the time it seems. I'm sure you will have some weird gif in a second and start hating on me but I have to throw it out there. Settle down


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Wow! Apparently everyone has shot these bows already? Lol I think a good majority on here should be applying for engineering jobs at Bowtech! One half hates em because they are better than the fanboy crap they are shooting now and the other half can't sell the crap they're shooting now to afford one. Lol by all means lets hate!


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

threetoe said:


> 3.3 and 4.2 lbs


3.3 and 4.4


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I wonder if the cycle will get tough on the longest setting on the 360 like the Experience does.


----------



## missourihunter1 (Nov 28, 2011)

someone shoot that RPM and report back!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

I gotta say, I'm not the least bit disappointed. These bows look great!!!


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Bbd16 said:


> If the carbon plastic riser is anything like last year i think they made a mistake. U see how fast the price hit the floor on those. If they changed the process on those risers and tjey dont look feel like sandpaper they may have a sweet one


They dropped the price on the Knight so they could justify to the public charging a higher price for the new bow with the better features. Smart on their part now they have a high price point Carbon and a lower end one as well.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Hopefully since they suck so bad no one will order. Then I can get mine quicker


----------



## bbinford (Nov 2, 2006)

rutjunky said:


> I gotta say, I'm not the least bit disappointed. These bows look great!!!


I like the specs, just wish they could've slimmed the grip on the carbon bow.


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Dude your nuts. I don't know what vendetta you have with mathews but all I see you do is hate. Lol if mathews released a heavy bow like that overdrive you would gawk and say it's an anchor I'm sure, then I see others say that's a bit heavy and you call them a weeny and to lift weights. You are butthurt, all the time it seems. I'm sure you will have some weird gif in a second and start hating on me but I have to throw it out there. Settle down


Don't feed the Troll. He never contributes and is probably a 13yo kid. At very least, he is as mature as one.

I want to go shoot these bows, but roads are iffy here.


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE (Oct 20, 2010)

TIme the sell the destroyer 340 and move onto the RPM!!!


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Everyone (hunters and speed freaks)wants short, light, fast n that's what they built. They will sell a ton of the 360's, trust me . I'll stay with my experience though, best bow I've shot.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Still trying to swallow the 950 price tag for the overdrive. My two complaints with the knight is it isn't real quiet (not real loud, but not quiet either) & the grip isn't great. With the overdrive having the same riser, these are likely going to be dislikes on that bow too...not making it a 950 bow.


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

HUNTFROMABOVE said:


> TIme the sell the destroyer 340 and move onto the RPM!!!


If you do, PM when it happens.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

A black ops 360 can't get here fast enough!


----------



## smhagger707 (Oct 24, 2013)

I gotta say: as a short draw, male archer I'm thrilled by the RPM 360! I've been shooting a Heartbreaker and an Insanity CPX (all the way at the shortest setting, with a torqueless grip to shorten the draw even further) and have been frustrated to get a bow that fits. The HB fits great, but the draw cycle is pretty harsh compared to the Insanity. The Insanity at the 25.5" length is so nice-but I'm just borderline for fitting to the 25.5 with extra twists and the TL grip. Having a top of the line Bowtech that goes down to 24" with a 31" ata is perfect for me. THANK YOU BOWTECH! Finally, I don't have to shoot a women's bow to have one that fits me perfectly!


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

GregBS said:


> Don't feed the Troll. He never contributes and is probably a 13yo kid. At very least, he is as mature as one.
> 
> I want to go shoot these bows, but roads are iffy here.


Yeah all I see him do is talk crap and be as unhelpful as he can. He definitely has no room to call anyone a fanboy


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bbd16 said:


> So sounds like they put nice cams and flexguard on a cheap riser. Hopefully it percorms great for the bowtech guys


actually your right. the guy even said so in the video. same Riser with upgrades. Diamond is also using the same riser in there new bow as well. Carbon Cure


----------



## Dust'em (Apr 8, 2011)

griffwar said:


> Where did you get that from? I have not seen any butthurt Mathews guy's on here, just alot of disappointed Bowtech guy's.


More like few butt hurt hoyt whinners whinning about carbon, go figure, and a few long draw bowtech guys hoping for something longer, i.e lower end of the market!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

bbinford said:


> I like the specs, just wish they could've slimmed the grip on the carbon bow.


No doubt it is a bit wide, probably the only thing I didn't care for. Felt like a lot of surface contact on my hand. But it still did group quite well.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

missourihunter1 said:


> someone shoot that RPM and report back!


Thank you! Probably only a handful of guys in the country have shot the bow, watch what happens when the first super fast, quiet, dead in hand review comes in!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

I watched video and heard when he talked about comfort zone setting. Can anyone confirm that can also be done on rpm? I had an experience that I did that on and the valley was very nice for me that way. Will rpm cams offer same?


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

CAB007 said:


> I watched video and heard when he talked about comfort zone setting. Can anyone confirm that can also be done on rpm? I had an experience that I did that on and the valley was very nice for me that way. Will rpm cams offer same?


From what I understood on the video yes u can!


----------



## mterzo (Apr 14, 2013)

Bbd16 said:


> If the carbon plastic riser is anything like last year i think they made a mistake. U see how fast the price hit the floor on those. If they changed the process on those risers and tjey dont look feel like sandpaper they may have a sweet one


It is not carbon plastic. It is true carbon fiber with epoxy or vinylester matrix. The plastic comes from the polymer matrix some composites use to get the price down. This is not that process. This is the exact same high end carbon fiber that hoyt uses, just a different, proprietary process of making it. Completely new to the industry. And also, carbon fiber is a natural vibration dampener so the bows will continue to get quiter and softer using this technology.


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Rpm looks sick!!! But why that grip....wished it had the experience or so grip sigh....i find it funny that its competing with full throtle (least to me) in terms of name as well.. Full throttle and rpm!!! Kinda funny


----------



## CAB007 (Nov 27, 2008)

axe6shooter said:


> From what I understood on the video yes u can!


I was hoping so just left some doubt because he was holding carbon and referred to it more so. Cams look like experience cams on rpm which I know experience cams offer this. Will look forward to reviews coming in.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

RPM Doesn't seem much different from the CPX specs wise, just doesn't have an 80# option.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Great looking bows...:thumbs_up..Bowtech...Grizz


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bbd16 said:


> Looks like more injected plastic to me.


Wow a carbon knight with yokes. also looks like more injected plastic to me.


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

Shot ten both earlier carbon overdrive is leaps and bounds better than the carbon knight, it's a easy pulling bow 60 felt like 50 to me and this is with out a doubt the quietest bow I've ever heard standing 10 feet away while other were shooting it you couldn't hear it. Bow has a nice valley too. Now for the rpm360 this is the bow I've been waiting on the draw cycle is extremely smooth for the 360ibo I didn't feel a hump at all in this bow its got a little vibe on the shot but again it's extremely quiet on the shot. One thing I really like is Bowtech brought back real tree camo. The bows here at ata at flawless on the camo finish its not stretched out any more cant wait til mine get here!!!!


----------



## mterzo (Apr 14, 2013)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> Wow a carbon knight with yokes. also looks like more injected plastic to me.


Its not injection molded and there is no plastic involved. Only true carbon fiber. And no, I do not work for or am related to Bowtech, I just worked on the composite process they are using.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Still looks like an aluminum riser sprayed with flex seal. I have zero interest in bowtech though they make zero true target bows anymore. The Experience and the Insanity do shoot nicely though for a hunting bow.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

JCole1993 said:


> Shot ten both earlier carbon overdrive is leaps and bounds better than the carbon knight, it's a easy pulling bow 60 felt like 50 to me and this is with out a doubt the quietest bow I've ever heard standing 10 feet away while other were shooting it you couldn't hear it. Bow has a nice valley too. Now for the rpm360 this is the bow I've been waiting on the draw cycle is extremely smooth for the 360ibo I didn't feel a hump at all in this bow its got a little vibe on the shot but again it's extremely quiet on the shot. One thing I really like is Bowtech brought back real tree camo. The bows here at ata at flawless on the camo finish its not stretched out any more cant wait til mine get here!!!!


Sweet sounds great! Can not wait to try them! Thanks for posting this up! :darkbeer:

Should of called the Carbon the Carbon ButterNutz... Its that smooth!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

JCole1993 said:


> Shot ten both earlier carbon overdrive is leaps and bounds better than the carbon knight, it's a easy pulling bow 60 felt like 50 to me and this is with out a doubt the quietest bow I've ever heard standing 10 feet away while other were shooting it you couldn't hear it. Bow has a nice valley too. Now for the rpm360 this is the bow I've been waiting on the draw cycle is extremely smooth for the 360ibo I didn't feel a hump at all in this bow its got a little vibe on the shot but again it's extremely quiet on the shot. One thing I really like is Bowtech brought back real tree camo. The bows here at ata at flawless on the camo finish its not stretched out any more cant wait til mine get here!!!!


The cams on the carbon look a lot like the destroyer cams. If they r that similar, I'm sure they r very smooth. Looks like a great bow to me, but the 360 has my attention. Specially if it's that smooth. And with 80% letoff and 360 ibo, that would make it as fast. Or faster than the ft if it was 70% let off. Plus, it has a higher brace. Great job bowtech!!! Refuse to follow!!!


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

JCole1993 said:


> Shot ten both earlier carbon overdrive is leaps and bounds better than the carbon knight, it's a easy pulling bow 60 felt like 50 to me and this is with out a doubt the quietest bow I've ever heard standing 10 feet away while other were shooting it you couldn't hear it. Bow has a nice valley too. Now for the rpm360 this is the bow I've been waiting on the draw cycle is extremely smooth for the 360ibo I didn't feel a hump at all in this bow its got a little vibe on the shot but again it's extremely quiet on the shot. One thing I really like is Bowtech brought back real tree camo. The bows here at ata at flawless on the camo finish its not stretched out any more cant wait til mine get here!!!!


So, your saying the cams & flx guard turn a mediocre bow into the quietest bow you have ever heard? 

The knight is already smooth, dead, and has a nice valley, so not sure how this bow can be leaps and bounds better.

I like Bowtech, own one & have owned several, but c'mon man.


----------



## Rucker61 (Jan 27, 2013)

Any indication that the price on the Insanity will be coming down?


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

krojemann said:


> So, your saying the cams & flx guard turn a mediocre bow into the quietest bow you have ever heard?
> 
> The knight is already smooth, dead, and has a nice valley, so not sure how this bow can be leaps and bounds better.
> 
> I like Bowtech, own one & have owned several, but c'mon man.


That's your opinion if the OD cams and FLX guard aren't a huge upgrade... I would have to say C'mon man to you?? That is what sent Bowtech to where it is... That makes no sense at all... Like changing the engine on a car... Take a 350 out and put a 702 ... Makes perfect sense


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow at least this page more or less lacks the whining of the first few pages. I've been shooting Bowtech for 3 years now and it's the same every single year. 

"It's not any different than last year's"

"It's not what I wanted them to make for me"

"It's not 39" ata, 8.5" brace, and 3.1 pounds in weight - shooting 375 fps. You suck Bowtech!"

For crying out loud....enough already. Near as I can tell, they pretty well have a bow for everyone with realistic expectations in their 2014 line up. I realistically expect my bank account to take a serious hit because on paper, I like them both.


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

mterzo said:


> It is not carbon plastic. It is true carbon fiber with epoxy or vinylester matrix. The plastic comes from the polymer matrix some composites use to get the price down. This is not that process. This is the exact same high end carbon fiber that hoyt uses, just a different, proprietary process of making it. Completely new to the industry. And also, carbon fiber is a natural vibration dampener so the bows will continue to get quiter and softer using this technology.


So ur saying u cut the bows in half and there made from the same material? Are you high?


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> That's your opinion if the OD cams and FLX guard aren't a huge upgrade... I would have to say C'mon man to you?? That is what sent Bowtech to where it is... That makes no sense at all... Like changing the engine on a car... Take a 350 out and put a 702 ... Makes perfect sense


I'm a fan of the od binaries & flx guard. I look for those in a bow. My post was referring to how those two features can turn a mediocre bow into the quietest bow ever. Again, I like those features & am a bowtech fan.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

krojemann said:


> I'm a fan of the od binaries & flx guard. I look for those in a bow. My post was referring to how those two features can turn a mediocre bow into the quietest bow ever. Again, I like those features & am a bowtech fan.


Same way a solid STS can make a Bow shoot coimpletely different. I put one of Tony219ers STS on my Invasion, very very noticable difference on a $35 part... But I understand what you are saying. We will just have to shoot them!


----------



## Panthers71 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ain't shot them, but by specs I'm not happy


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bbd16 said:


> So ur saying u cut the bows in half and there made from the same material? Are you high?


Lmao


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Bbd16 said:


> So ur saying u cut the bows in half and there made from the same material? Are you high?


And how does cutting a riser at all prove either point?? I think what he is saying makes sense and whether it is true or not is another thing...


----------



## padeadeye (May 13, 2010)

Rucker61 said:


> Any indication that the price on the Insanity will be coming down?


You beat me to it. I would love to know the answer to that question. They also still have the insanity listed on their website. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on one of those at a discounted price.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> Same way a solid STS can make a Bow shoot coimpletely different. I put one of Tony219ers STS on my Invasion, very very noticable difference on a $35 part... But I understand what you are saying. We will just have to shoot them!


I agree, it isn't fair for us to judge from a keyboard.

My replies were just based on that I own a knight for my hunting bow. I like it & for what I paid, it can't be beat. It isn't the loudest bow, but isn't whisper quiet either. The noise (atleast on my knight) comes from the riser and/or string stop....not the cams or cable slide. So that is why I didn't understand how new cams and flx guard turned a mediocre bow into the quietest ever.

But agree, we gotta shoot them ourselves.


----------



## mterzo (Apr 14, 2013)

Bbd16 said:


> So ur saying u cut the bows in half and there made from the same material? Are you high?


Yes, they are made from carbon fiber filiment with an expoy or vinylester matrix (glue). The hoyt uses a bladder modling process and bowtech uses a compression molding process. Both use carbon fiber. Hoyt's process makes theirs hollow for the most part and is made in multiple parts that are joined together. Bowtech makes the whole riser in one mold thus the way lower price of the riser than hoyt. Hoyt's riser costs maybe $100 each in China and BT can make theirs for under $40. So BT just jacked up their price and is making a killing on their gross margin. That is why they can offer the exact same riser on the cheaper carbon knight and the diamond carbon model. But its super high performance material.


----------



## mterzo (Apr 14, 2013)

Bbd16 said:


> So ur saying u cut the bows in half and there made from the same material? Are you high?


And no, I am not high. I am a licensed professional mechanical engineer with patents both in the archery industry as well as several others. I worked in the aerospace composite industry and this process that BT is using is new to the consumer goods. My company was making rocket motors and RF enclosures out of this stuff and its legit. It will completely change the archery industry. And you can quote me on that.

Mike


----------



## mterzo (Apr 14, 2013)

OCHO505 said:


> And how does cutting a riser at all prove either point?? I think what he is saying makes sense and whether it is true or not is another thing...


Exactly, you would need to do a burn test and chemical analysis to find out. But I can say with experience they are both true carbon fiber.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Man that 360 looks mean!!!!! Gotta shoot it! Both are sweet looking, and should sell alot of each.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

mterzo said:


> And no, I am not high. I am a licensed professional mechanical engineer with patents both in the archery industry as well as several others. I worked in the aerospace composite industry and this process that BT is using is new to the consumer goods. My company was making rocket motors and RF enclosures out of this stuff and its legit. It will completely change the archery industry. And you can quote me on that.
> 
> Mike


Mike,
I just think he didn't understand what you even said... LMAO -- you said some stuff most people don't understand so naturally he had to act childish to take the burn off him. Nicely done!


----------



## mterzo (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

When bowtech puts out their new bows this is what I always expect to happen on AT.


----------



## crater (Apr 14, 2011)

mterzo said:


> And no, I am not high. I am a licensed professional mechanical engineer with patents both in the archery industry as well as several others. I worked in the aerospace composite industry and this process that BT is using is new to the consumer goods. My company was making rocket motors and RF enclosures out of this stuff and its legit. It will completely change the archery industry. And you can quote me on that.
> 
> Mike


 :thumbs_up


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

mterzo said:


> Exactly, you would need to do a burn test and chemical analysis to find out. But I can say with experience they are both true carbon fiber.


Wow man, don't you realize the average AT'er has no use for that crazy scientific mumbo jumbo.... They can just look at a bow hanging on a hook in the bow shop and tell that the material is inferior. Heck, the really good ones can look at jpeg images on the net and tell it's junk...

Hahaha!


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

mterzo said:


> And no, I am not high. I am a licensed professional mechanical engineer with patents both in the archery industry as well as several others. I worked in the aerospace composite industry and this process that BT is using is new to the consumer goods. My company was making rocket motors and RF enclosures out of this stuff and its legit. It will completely change the archery industry. And you can quote me on that.
> 
> Mike


I understand what you are saying, that the Bowtech is in fact made from carbon, but couldn't Bowtech do something with the finish to make it look more 'professional' I guess the word is.
When I held a carbon Knight it did look 'cheaper' to me. It has that 'plasticy' look about it. But maybe that is just MY perception.
Still a nice bow and all, just wish the riser had a more 'finished' look to it.
Now all Bowtech guys go ahead and pummel me to a finish. 
However, I am just stating my personal observations.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

mterzo said:


> Yes, they are made from carbon fiber filiment with an expoy or vinylester matrix (glue). The hoyt uses a bladder modling process and bowtech uses a compression molding process. Both use carbon fiber. Hoyt's process makes theirs hollow for the most part and is made in multiple parts that are joined together. Bowtech makes the whole riser in one mold thus the way lower price of the riser than hoyt. Hoyt's riser costs maybe $100 each in China and BT can make theirs for under $40. So BT just jacked up their price and is making a killing on their gross margin. That is why they can offer the exact same riser on the cheaper carbon knight and the diamond carbon model. But its super high performance material.




Whoa buddy! We are not into letting facts get in the way of a good argument around here. This will have to stop.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Let's see some video of one being shot...


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> I understand what you are saying, that the Bowtech is in fact made from carbon, but couldn't Bowtech do something with the finish to make it look more 'professional' I guess the word is.
> When I held a carbon Knight it did look 'cheaper' to me. It has that 'plasticy' look about it. But maybe that is just MY perception.
> Still a nice bow and all, just wish the riser had a more 'finished' look to it.
> Now all Bowtech guys go ahead and pummel me to a finish.
> However, I am just stating my personal observations.


I kind of understand... But its like I really like the Prime but the 2 cams look so dumb, can't their bows shoot that good with 1 cam? Oh thats cause there is a reason they used 2 cams... Oh an likely a reason Bowtechs loook the way they do for a reason -- carbon... Called revolutionary weight on a bow... Some like light weight and carbon and they got it... Go to walmart and get a $5 can of spray paint and some tree cutoutts and hit it up like the bows from the 70's...

To gain something you alway lose something... You lose weight and for you the looks suffered but lets face it as long as the bow does what you want thats the ONLY thing that SHOULD matter.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

mterzo said:


> And no, I am not high. I am a licensed professional mechanical engineer with patents both in the archery industry as well as several others. I worked in the aerospace composite industry and this process that BT is using is new to the consumer goods. My company was making rocket motors and RF enclosures out of this stuff and its legit. It will completely change the archery industry. And you can quote me on that.
> 
> Mike


From your experience how stiff a riser do you think BT's design is? I could be wrong, but the Hoyt design looks like it would be more ridgid than BT's.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

mterzo said:


> Yes, they are made from carbon fiber filiment with an expoy or vinylester matrix (glue). The hoyt uses a bladder modling process and bowtech uses a compression molding process. Both use carbon fiber. Hoyt's process makes theirs hollow for the most part and is made in multiple parts that are joined together. Bowtech makes the whole riser in one mold thus the way lower price of the riser than hoyt. Hoyt's riser costs maybe $100 each in China and BT can make theirs for under $40. So BT just jacked up their price and is making a killing on their gross margin. That is why they can offer the exact same riser on the cheaper carbon knight and the diamond carbon model. But its super high performance material.


Yeah see? It ain't rocket science........Wait, apparently it IS rocket science. Anyway just because you have facts and can back up all of your arguments, and have a pedigree as long as a train, doesn't make you the winner. I'm sure he will have a counter argument. LMAO


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

I for one am always interested in shooting the new stuff. These look sweet.

Looks like more movement forward from an innovative company.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

OCHO505 said:


> I kind of understand... But its like I really like the Prime but the 2 cams look so dumb, can't their bows shoot that good with 1 cam? Oh thats cause there is a reason they used 2 cams... Oh an likely a reason Bowtechs loook the way they do for a reason -- carbon... Called revolutionary weight on a bow... Some like light weight and carbon and they got it... Go to walmart and get a $5 can of spray paint and some tree cutoutts and hit it up like the bows from the 70's...
> 
> To gain something you alway lose something... You lose weight and for you the looks suffered but lets face it as long as the bow does what you want thats the ONLY thing that SHOULD matter.


I hear ya, it is just that I have seen and held a Carbon Knight in black up close, and I also had a CE RKT in black up close, the Hoyt had a smoother more finished look, that is all.
But again, that was MY PERSONAL perception, everyone is different. Also, I didn't say that I wouldn't buy their new carbon bow, nice bow, looks like Bowtech will sell alot of them.

I will also say that I DO like the pricing of the Bowtech much better than Hoyt. Like that Destroyer look too. Might have to try one out.


----------



## m0r1tz (Sep 14, 2012)

Dont know if someone shared this yet . . . I'm impressed with the overall range of bows that Bowtech is offering. Hope they get working on a super nice target and 3D bow now for 2015.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Jan 26, 2012)

I would like to shoot both of them if they went to 31DL :confused2: They don't look all that impressive but I could care less what it looks like if it’s a shooter and 360 IBO is tempting.


----------



## Rack-Attack (Aug 9, 2002)

MARKMAN - just keep sending your money to China


----------



## bulls-eye (Aug 13, 2012)

Rack-Attack said:


> MARKMAN - just keep sending your money to China


who?


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

Sean243 said:


> Wow at least this page more or less lacks the whining of the first few pages. I've been shooting Bowtech for 3 years now and it's the same every single year.
> 
> "It's not any different than last year's"
> 
> ...


whole bunch of mad mathews fans


----------



## mterzo (Apr 14, 2013)

bulls-eye said:


> who?


Hoyt risers are made in China.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

Can U say have a spare set of limbs in tour bow case. Those limbs look way over stressed. I will be on the other side of the room when this bow is shot.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

a1hoyt.ca said:


> Can U say have a spare set of limbs in tour bow case. Those limbs look way over stressed. I will be on the other side of the room when this bow is shot.


*yawn*


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

a1hoyt.ca said:


> Can U say have a spare set of limbs in tour bow case. Those limbs look way over stressed. I will be on the other side of the room when this bow is shot.


What rock have you been under? Ever torn down a PSE?


----------



## bloodyboots (Mar 6, 2013)

I can't wAit to shoot these bows both look great. But I will add any body needing to unload a CK please pm me but refrain from telling me how many shots are on it just take a pic.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

mterzo said:


> Hoyt risers are made in China.


Proof?


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

This is probably my least favorite looking center pivot bow that has been made.


----------



## wacem pacem (Jun 19, 2009)

Just found this when I was looking for the broadcast today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5HgiyzEoko&feature=c4-overview&list=UUw7kVipoqWCui9u91wHjB6w


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

wac said:


> Just found this when I was looking for the broadcast today.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5HgiyzEoko&feature=c4-overview&list=UUw7kVipoqWCui9u91wHjB6w


800#'s of pressure?!! Not to bad for a plastic looking bow... Hmmm - lol


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

wac said:


> Just found this when I was looking for the broadcast today.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5HgiyzEoko&feature=c4-overview&list=UUw7kVipoqWCui9u91wHjB6w


That's pretty cool


----------



## BACKTENSION (Jul 7, 2004)

On the CK overdrive are the cams built like the original carbon knight so you can adjust the draw length without a bow press?? Anyone know this??


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

wac said:


> Just found this when I was looking for the broadcast today.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5HgiyzEoko&feature=c4-overview&list=UUw7kVipoqWCui9u91wHjB6w


How does that shot simulator work? I didn't see any arrows, and there's no way they dry-fired it a million times.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

Oh snap


----------



## mterzo (Apr 14, 2013)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> Proof?


Ask them. 

I do know for a fact they they were made in China as of a year or so ago. Can't say 100 percent right now but knowing that the labor it takes to make their risers, they are not making them in the US.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

wac said:


> Just found this when I was looking for the broadcast today.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5HgiyzEoko&feature=c4-overview&list=UUw7kVipoqWCui9u91wHjB6w



Sweet.


----------



## mterzo (Apr 14, 2013)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> How does that shot simulator work? I didn't see any arrows, and there's no way they dry-fired it a million times.


Thats the point, it was dry fired 1 million times I think.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> 800#'s of pressure?!! Not to bad for a plastic looking bow... Hmmm - lol


Interesting. I was curious why the rpm was not made with the carbon riser since it is apparently less expensive according to mterzo and so strong so I just asked someone in the know with BT. The response was that this carbon riser was not ready for those speeds yet. This tells me that it does not have the same strength as aluminum right now. I would really like to try out the CO though.


----------



## mterzo (Apr 14, 2013)

AR&BOW said:


> Interesting. I was curious why the rpm was not made with the carbon riser since it is apparently less expensive according to mterzo and so strong so I just asked someone in the know with BT. The response was that this carbon riser was not ready for those speeds yet. This tells me that it does not have the same strength as aluminum right now. I would really like to try out the CO though.


I think thats bc they took the aluminum design and make it out of carbon instead of optimizing the design for the carbon fiber material and its properties like Hoyt did. I expect they will come out with a much improved design next year with the speed as well. They are still learning the process and its capabilities and limitations.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Does anyone know if they added camo options for the Experience ?


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

AR&BOW said:


> Interesting. I was curious why the rpm was not made with the carbon riser since it is apparently less expensive according to mterzo and so strong so I just asked someone in the know with BT. The response was that this carbon riser was not ready for those speeds yet. This tells me that it does not have the same strength as aluminum right now. I would really like to try out the CO though.


A good guess is that it would require a new mold. Since they have the Knight mold and works, why not get everything they can from it?

I've not heard one issue with the CKs out there besides resale after the price drop.

If I were a betting man, I'd say they come out with a CPX riser next year.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

mterzo said:


> Ask them.
> 
> I do know for a fact they they were made in China as of a year or so ago. Can't say 100 percent right now but knowing that the labor it takes to make their risers, they are not making them in the US.


I thought the carbon ones were made in Italy and the Aluminum ones here in the US.


----------



## mterzo (Apr 14, 2013)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> I thought the carbon ones were made in Italy and the Aluminum ones here in the US.


Again, I can't say where they are made right now but the Hoyt carbon risers were developed in China and made there. They were working with a company out of Italy that makes tennis rackets but the tennis rackets are made in China too. They don't put made in China bc they get the risers from china and assemble them in the USA. 

I am pretty sure the aluminum risers are made in the US though for pretty much every bow company.


----------



## mterzo (Apr 14, 2013)

GregBS said:


> A good guess is that it would require a new mold. Since they have the Knight mold and works, why not get everything they can from it?
> 
> I've not heard one issue with the CKs out there besides resale after the price drop.
> 
> If I were a betting man, I'd say they come out with a CPX riser next year.


Greg - I think you are spot on. Molds cost tens of thousands of dollars.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

mterzo said:


> I think thats bc they took the aluminum design and make it out of carbon instead of optimizing the design for the carbon fiber material and its properties like Hoyt did. I expect they will come out with a much improved design next year with the speed as well. They are still learning the process and its capabilities and limitations.


My guess as well.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Wow nearly 400 posts already! Lol why doesn't any other bow company get this kind of feedback when released?!


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

The Carbon Core from the Diamond lineup looks like a solid option and will sell a bunch. Great little hunting bow.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

mterzo said:


> Again, I can't say where they are made right now but the Hoyt carbon risers were developed in China and made there. They were working with a company out of Italy that makes tennis rackets but the tennis rackets are made in China too. They don't put made in China bc they get the risers from china and assemble them in the USA.
> 
> I am pretty sure the aluminum risers are made in the US though for pretty much every bow company.


They were developed in conjunction with the Italian carbon specialties company O Tech and O Tech farmed it out to China. 
Isnt most carbon made in China due to such tight environmental restrictions here in the US?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

bighunterguy said:


> Wow nearly 400 posts already! Lol why doesn't any other bow company get this kind of feedback when released?!


Because they're junk. Lol jk.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

chaded said:


> Because they're junk. Lol jk.


Id call them sub par not junk lol


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

You know what they say... Your doing something right when you get haters! sounds so simplistic but yet so true!


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

mterzo said:


> Greg - I think you are spot on. Molds cost tens of thousands of dollars.


No joke. When I was in college I was on a project that often used carbon fiber. We would make prototype molds that could get 2 or 3 uses since that was all we needed, but those still cost several hundreds or dollars for fairly simple parts and they would look rough after 2 uses and would need repair for the 3rd use. Making a production mold is a huge production that costs way more money than most people realize.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

My only disappointment. NO SNOW CAMO! Come on!


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

bighunterguy said:


> Id call them sub par not junk lol


Lol so when u planning to try the 360?


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

BACKTENSION said:


> On the CK overdrive are the cams built like the original carbon knight so you can adjust the draw length without a bow press?? Anyone know this??


Being overdrive cams they will be adjustable without a press UNLESS the length you need sits behind the limb. Then it is safest to press the bow to move the mod.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

axe6shooter said:


> Lol so when u planning to try the 360?


When my shop gets back from ATA with it lol


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

bighunterguy said:


> When my shop gets back from ATA with it lol


I heard that I'm ready to test drive one as well..


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

bighunterguy said:


> Wow nearly 400 posts already! Lol why doesn't any other bow company get this kind of feedback when released?!


because Bowtech didn't sponsor Antler Geeks


----------



## BAB (Nov 22, 2011)

I never shot the Carbon Knight but it did look cheap....How was the draw cycle on that?


----------



## C.morris740 (Nov 11, 2012)

I loved the draw cycle in the knight. Smooth and firm. Honestly it reminds me a lot of the e32 I just shoot last Friday.


----------



## BAB (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome! I'll have to try it out....I haven't shot a bowtech since the D350 and I've waited until they released these bows before I bought this yr. interested to try me out!


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Both bows are msrp 999... Cheapest supposed to be able to price is 949.... According to the YouTube feed


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

Anyone figured out what the hell RPM means?


----------



## snowbomber (May 20, 2011)

it is hard for me to think that by adding a flex guard and different cams that they can justify almost double the price over the knight!

that said those are the two things that steered me away from the Knight in the first place but man just beside myself that they want roughly $400 more for those features.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

cmd242 said:


> Anyone figured out what the hell RPM means?


Revolutions Per Minute


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

snowbomber said:


> it is hard for me to think that by adding a flex guard and different cams that they can justify almost double the price over the knight!
> 
> that said those are the two things that steered me away from the Knight in the first place but man just beside myself that they want roughly $400 more for those features.



I understand what your saying, you want them to give you the bow that has more features for the same price as their mid-line bow. I want the RPM360 for the price of the Carbon Knight as well.


----------



## pa.outdoors (Nov 25, 2010)

cmd242 said:


> Anyone figured out what the hell RPM means?


Right Past Mathews


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

pa.outdoors said:


> Right Past Mathews


Word.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

I really think the 360 is the perfect hunting bow. Cant wait to try one, but thats all I'm gonna do.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

pa.outdoors said:


> Right Past Mathews



Now thats funny!! good one!


----------



## Square_Dancer (Nov 12, 2012)

pa.outdoors said:


> Right Past Mathews


holy lol


----------



## snowbomber (May 20, 2011)

nope dont want more for the same price, i would pay $750 for the upgraded Knight today but WILL NOT GIVE UP $950-1000. seems that BT has no mid-line bow or price at this point.



chaded said:


> I understand what your saying, you want them to give you the bow that has more features for the same price as their mid-line bow. I want the RPM360 for the price of the Carbon Knight as well.


----------



## Sandford98 (Apr 14, 2013)

bringing back a question I saw early and is a honest serious question are hoyt risers stiffer or what not to handle 80# limbs? why doesn't bowtech offer 80 in any of there bows this year?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

snowbomber said:


> nope dont want more for the same price, i would pay $750 for the upgraded Knight today but WILL NOT GIVE UP $950-1000. seems that BT has no mid-line bow or price at this point.


Is the Carbon Knight not $550?


----------



## mterzo (Apr 14, 2013)

Sandford98 said:


> bringing back a question I saw early and is a honest serious question are hoyt risers stiffer or what not to handle 80# limbs? why doesn't bowtech offer 80 in any of there bows this year?


I don't think there is enough market justification for 80 pounders. IMO


----------



## Bonecutterx (Oct 12, 2013)

pa.outdoors said:


> Right Past Mathews


Right there it is


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

pa.outdoors said:


> Right Past Mathews



:dancing:


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

pa.outdoors said:


> Right Past Mathews


Lol


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

pa.outdoors said:


> Right Past Mathews


Holy cow that was perfect!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

mterzo said:


> I don't think there is enough market justification for 80 pounders. IMO


More than likely. I wish they made it a custom option.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

pa.outdoors said:


> Right Past Mathews


Ahahahahaha I wanted to quote it again!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone shoot the RPM or CO yet


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

jab73 said:


> Both bows are msrp 999... Cheapest supposed to be able to price is 949.... According to the YouTube feed


That's MAP. A high volume dealer may be priced below that


----------



## n.vodden (Jun 28, 2012)

pa.outdoors said:


> Right Past Mathews


Epic quip - hat officially tipped to you sir 

Not a big fan of the Carbon Knight/Rose or the Overdrive but I am impressed by the looks and stats of the RPM360.

Only 31" ATA though, wish it was in 35" like the CPXL or maybe even slightly larger. I wonder if it does well, will we see an RPM-XL?


----------



## jab73 (Jan 22, 2013)

seiowabow said:


> That's MAP. A high volume dealer may be priced below that


That is the term they used....


----------



## lethalbow1 (Nov 29, 2013)

I like the specs on the 360, might have to get my hands on one


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

jab73 said:


> That is the term they used....


That's mean the lowest advertised price. A dealer can set their own price


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome! But no long draw option


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

OK Bowtech guys, start selling those Experiences -cheap- so I can get one in the Classifieds.


----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Any clue when these will be in shops?


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

swampcruiser said:


> OK Bowtech guys, start selling those Experiences -cheap- so I can get one in the Classifieds.


The Experience is staying for sure. Now I just need to decide if I want to try another 6" BH bow. I just hope the valley is deeper than the other 6" BH bows I have tried in the past.


----------



## bowhor (Dec 27, 2013)

lunghit said:


> The Experience is staying for sure. Now I just need to decide if I want to try another 6" BH bow. I just hope the valley is deeper than the other 6" BH bows I have tried in the past.


I would highly doubt it, especially if it is actually hitting a 360 IBO.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b.c archer (Mar 24, 2010)

nice bows little shorter than i like, but i still love my 340 so that carbon overdrive i know i would love,rpm looks nice but my shoulders dont like that 4.4 lbs.guess its between the carbon spyder turbo & the carbon overdrive for me.


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

lunghit said:


> The Experience is staying for sure. Now I just need to decide if I want to try another 6" BH bow. I just hope the valley is deeper than the other 6" BH bows I have tried in the past.


At 80% letoff and with all overdrive cams you can set draw stops back one peg and they cams will literally stay put unless you push them. I highly doubt these will be any different resulting in a HUGE valley.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Daniel75 said:


> Any clue when these will be in shops?


I heard end of the week but nothing 100% on that~


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

bighunterguy said:


> At 80% letoff and with all overdrive cams you can set draw stops back one peg and they cams will literally stay put unless you push them. I highly doubt these will be any different resulting in a HUGE valley.


Yes but you lose a bit of speed. I'm assuming to get 360, there isn't much valley.


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

pa.outdoors said:


> Right Past Mathews


Now that's some funny stuff!


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

bighunterguy said:


> At 80% letoff and with all overdrive cams you can set draw stops back one peg and they cams will literally stay put unless you push them. I highly doubt these will be any different resulting in a HUGE valley.


That's for sure I had my experience this way and it had a valley like a elite really nice!


----------



## GregBS (Oct 30, 2010)

Lol, I like how they ran with this "Comfort Stop" after 3rd parties started doing it...


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

seiowabow said:


> Yes but you lose a bit of speed. I'm assuming to get 360, there isn't much valley.



I moved the pegs back on my experience and actually gained 3 fps and the valley on the rpm 360 is actually not to bad although ill definitely be moving the stops back a hole when mine arrives because I like a huge valley in a bow.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

pa.outdoors said:


> Right Past Mathews


That is some funny shizzle right there!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

JCole1993 said:


> I moved the pegs back on my experience and actually gained 3 fps and the valley on the rpm 360 is actually not to bad although ill definitely be moving the stops back a hole when mine arrives because I like a huge valley in a bow.


:thumbup:


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

JCole1993 said:


> I moved the pegs back on my experience and actually gained 3 fps and the valley on the rpm 360 is actually not to bad although ill definitely be moving the stops back a hole when mine arrives because I like a huge valley in a bow.


Doesn't moving the pegs back lengthen the draw length some? Or am I thinking wrong here?


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Doesn't moving the pegs back lengthen the draw length some? Or am I thinking wrong here?


Yes it does.


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Doesn't moving the pegs back lengthen the draw length some? Or am I thinking wrong here?


It's does on my experience I ran my mods at 28.5 and stops at 29 and I normally shoot 29 and it felt good to me..


----------



## bowhor (Dec 27, 2013)

^^^^ isn't moving the stops back just increasing draw length a bit....hence gaining 3fps??

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## QDM (Aug 30, 2007)

Go Noles, just sayin


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

snowbomber said:


> it is hard for me to think that by adding a flex guard and different cams that they can justify almost double the price over the knight!
> 
> that said those are the two things that steered me away from the Knight in the first place but man just beside myself that they want roughly $400 more for those features.


You may be right but I'll give you a pricing breakdown on some parts.

A set of OD cams-$175
A set of pillow blocks with bearings-$40
A set of (4) Carbon Core limbs (split limbs)-$216
A Flx guard with rollers-$40
A string and cable set-$100
Total-$571

That is straight off a list of parts I just ordered for a customers Insanity CPX that was blown up by a tech. Of course dealer cost will be cheaper but this gives you an idea of what the cost is of these items.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

BowhunterCliffy said:


> Doesn't moving the pegs back lengthen the draw length some? Or am I thinking wrong here?


Sure does. Most guys that want the lower holding weight will move the module and keep the stops where they are, which in turn keeps your DL the same.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

Tony219er said:


> Sure does. Most guys that want the lower holding weight will move the module and keep the stops where they are, which in turn keeps your DL the same.


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

360FPS and a valley too, you got my attention!!!!


----------



## pa.outdoors (Nov 25, 2010)

P&y only said:


> That is some funny shizzle right there!


Lol. Yeah I actually have no problem with Mathews bows at all. Had a monster 6 that I really liked and I like the creed. Just thought the saying (right past Mathews) was kinda clever, that's all. I'm really enjoying my Athens recluse now. So I am in no way shape or form a fanboy.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Could someone please tell me what camo pattern that was in the youtube video. Thanks!


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I really wish someone would post some reviews of how these bows shot


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

So bowtech brought back Realtree again this year..I wonder is that available on the CPXL also or just the new bows?


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

BucksnBass525 said:


> 360FPS and a valley too, you got my attention!!!!


Why doesn't Bowtech post the draw curve?


----------



## snowbomber (May 20, 2011)

Tony219er said:


> You may be right but I'll give you a pricing breakdown on some parts.
> 
> A set of OD cams-$175
> A set of pillow blocks with bearings-$40
> ...


Thanks Tony but I had already considered this before I posted, and I guessed parts to be about $500 so glad I was close.
My vantage point on this is that while the upgrades do make the knight a better bow, they do not make it anywhere near twice the bow!


----------



## Jaliv92 (Apr 2, 2013)

pa.outdoors said:


> Right Past Mathews


Alright normally I stay away from comments like this but...Bahahahahahah hehe:beer::banghead:


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

JCole1993 said:


> Shot ten both earlier carbon overdrive is leaps and bounds better than the carbon knight, it's a easy pulling bow 60 felt like 50 to me and this is with out a doubt the quietest bow I've ever heard standing 10 feet away while other were shooting it you couldn't hear it. Bow has a nice valley too. Now for the rpm360 this is the bow I've been waiting on the draw cycle is extremely smooth for the 360ibo I didn't feel a hump at all in this bow its got a little vibe on the shot but again it's extremely quiet on the shot. One thing I really like is Bowtech brought back real tree camo. The bows here at ata at flawless on the camo finish its not stretched out any more cant wait til mine get here!!!!


I see on there website they don't list the rpm360 in 80lb. If you are at the show can you ask if it will be an option?? Thanks in advance


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Very few companies post draw force curves when introducing new bows, hard to talk about things like smoothness and weight when standing in front of a draw curve. Not saying at all the bowtechs won't be nice and smooth, but from a marketing idea just not a huge selling point.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

stockcarkid3 said:


> I see on there website they don't list the rpm360 in 80lb. If you are at the show can you ask if it will be an option?? Thanks in advance


Wondering about this too


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

With a 6" brace height...not a 5" brace height.


BucksnBass525 said:


> 360FPS and a valley too, you got my attention!!!!


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> Very few companies post draw force curves when introducing new bows, hard to talk about things like smoothness and weight when standing in front of a draw curve. Not saying at all the bowtechs won't be nice and smooth, but from a marketing idea just not a huge selling point.


The RPM cams do look smooth however... seems like it would be a big selling point in my sub-professional opinion.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Is it a matter they choose not to or cannot make a 34-35" speed bow? I think that bow would be worth trying!


----------



## GutxPile (Dec 15, 2013)

Tony219er said:


> You may be right but I'll give you a pricing breakdown on some parts.
> 
> A set of OD cams-$175
> A set of pillow blocks with bearings-$40
> ...


Those do not appear to be carbon core limbs on the Carbon Overdrive. They look like the same limbs as the Carbon Knight. Doesn't matter to me though. Pretty sure this is going to be my new hunting bow


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

19 pages in 11 hours...is that an AT record?


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Can someone who has shot the bows chime in on the 360sdraw cycle ? How is it ?


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

I may get flamed for this but I honestly don't think there's a big enough market for a long ata bow, I know our shop in south west mo has a heck of a time selling a bow over 33". Everyone I know that shoots in my area like bows around 30 not saying there's not a few that everyone's hat way but if I was erring I would say 85% of average archers won't buy a long ata bow again this is my opinion so take it easy on me


----------



## bench1hound (Aug 23, 2011)

My dealer spent a few days trying to get up with his factory rep. Because of the holidays and the upcoming show it took a few days. When he did finally get in touch with him to order my bow. The rep told him I was lucky because I got the last insanity CPX black ops with 80 pound limbs they made. Had several 70 pounders in all the camo patterns. Gues I should buy a lottery ticket the way my has been running as of late.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

JCole1993 said:


> I may get flamed for this but I honestly don't think there's a big enough market for a long ata bow, I know our shop in south west mo has a heck of a time selling a bow over 33". Everyone I know that shoots in my area like bows around 30 not saying there's not a few that everyone's hat way but if I was erring I would say 85% of average archers won't buy a long ata bow again this is my opinion so take it easy on me


I was the guy who was all into the short bows. But this year both me and my dad went away from that.
I got him an E32 and I picked up a Centroid. Like them much better.
Now short bows feel like a kids bow in my hand, but I do have a 30" draw length also.


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

JCole1993 said:


> I may get flamed for this but I honestly don't think there's a big enough market for a long ata bow, I know our shop in south west mo has a heck of a time selling a bow over 33". Everyone I know that shoots in my area like bows around 30 not saying there's not a few that everyone's hat way but if I was erring I would say 85% of average archers won't buy a long ata bow again this is my opinion so take it easy on me


I think you are 100% correct. These bow companies are really smart, they make what will sell the best.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Tony219er said:


> You may be right but I'll give you a pricing breakdown on some parts.
> 
> A set of OD cams-$175
> A set of pillow blocks with bearings-$40
> ...


Well that settles that...


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

I shot both bows today, the RPM 360 felt very similar to my insanity maybe just a bit more aggressive to start but no dramatic breakover, good solid wall and didn't jerk your arm out of socket if you let up a little. maybe a little bit more hand shock but this was a bow with no sights or stabilizer. the carbon overdrive on 60 lbs pulled easier than my 50 # Specialist, very smooth, would be a great hunting bow, cams look to be exactly like D340's jmo. Hope this helps. Also talked with the bowtech reps and engineers, they said they had such a response for a new target bow they ran a LE of the Specialist with plans to come out with a improved version in 2015, possibly earlier.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

bowtechky said:


> I shot both bows today, the RPM 360 felt very similar to my insanity maybe just a bit more aggressive to start but no dramatic breakover, good solid wall and didn't jerk your arm out of socket if you let up a little. maybe a little bit more hand shock but this was a bow with no sights or stabilizer. the carbon overdrive on 60 lbs pulled easier than my 50 # Specialist, very smooth, would be a great hunting bow, cams look to be exactly like D340's jmo. Hope this helps. Also talked with the bowtech reps and engineers, they said they had such a response for a new target bow they ran a LE of the Specialist with plans to come out with a improved version in 2015, possibly earlier.


thank you !


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

Shot the RPM today as well as the Carbon Overdrive. Both great bows. With my 30" draw length , I still like my 70 pd Experience better. They are great bows but for me the Experience is still my number one. For me the draw was better on the Carbon overdrive but the wall was better on the RPM. Rpm just feels smokin fast obviously, a little top Heavy as well. Either way Bowtech will sell a ton of them. Been a great show so far.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

string music said:


> Shot the RPM today as well as the Carbon Overdrive. Both great bows. With my 30" draw length , I still like my 70 pd Experience better. They are great bows but for me the Experience is still my number one. For me the draw was better on the Carbon overdrive but the wall was better on the RPM. Rpm just feels smokin fast obviously, a little top Heavy as well. Either way Bowtech will sell a ton of them. Been a great show so far.


Did they have them setup at 30"? 

How did the draw compare to the experience? CPXL?

No problem hitting the post like the insanity?


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Hows the grip on each bow feel?


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

What is the RPM gonna do that my insanity doesn't?


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

string music said:


> Shot the RPM today as well as the Carbon Overdrive. Both great bows. With my 30" draw length , I still like my 70 pd Experience better. They are great bows but for me the Experience is still my number one. For me the draw was better on the Carbon overdrive but the wall was better on the RPM. Rpm just feels smokin fast obviously, a little top Heavy as well. Either way Bowtech will sell a ton of them. Been a great show so far.


Thanks for the info... Respectfully It is not likely you will pick up another bow after the Experience and fall head over heels in love... The Experience without a doubt is a bow that gets a partner not replaced!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

cmd242 said:


> What is the RPM gonna do that my insanity doesn't?


Resale in a few months for $725


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

GutxPile said:


> Those do not appear to be carbon core limbs on the Carbon Overdrive. They look like the same limbs as the Carbon Knight. Doesn't matter to me though. Pretty sure this is going to be my new hunting bow


Very well could be the same as the Knight's limbs?? From a manufacturing stand point it would only make sense to use the same limbs just like all the CPX bows. All I know for sure is Bowtech will sell a crap load of both bows.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

cmd242 said:


> What is the RPM gonna do that my insanity doesn't?


Exactly... Until you shoot em you won't know. Everybow draws on cam(s) with a string and limbs... Its preference brother... Just different, speeds, balance and feel.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

cmd242 said:


> What is the RPM gonna do that my insanity doesn't?


I would say it'll balance better. The Insanity has a top heavy feel after the shot. The RPM looks to have less reflex in the riser compared to the Insanity. The RPM should have a more neutral balance after the shot similar to the Experience.

Oh and it's 5 fps faster:mg:lol


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

Yep these are gonna be huge sellers for us we already have 10 Rpms sold as soon as They come in, as for the grip on the rpm it's probably my least favorite thing about the bow but its not bad really it feels more like a Hoyt grip to me it's kinda fat, I like Hoyt grips but not as much as I like the old side plates bowtech has had the last couple years. Ill definitely get used to it as I shoot it more


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

JCole1993 said:


> Yep these are gonna be huge sellers for us we already have 10 Rpms sold as soon as They come in, as for the grip on the rpm it's probably my least favorite thing about the bow but its not bad really it feels more like a Hoyt grip to me it's kinda fat, I like Hoyt grips but not as much as I like the old side plates bowtech has had the last couple years. Ill definitely get used to it as I shoot it more



Can you take the grip off of it? I asked about if it was replaceable on the live feed today and he said it wasn't replaceable like the previous models was but I should of asked if the current grip will at least come off?


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

I asked the same question while I was shooting it the guy told me he didn't know if you could put invasion/destroyer side plates on it but you can take it off and shoot it off the riser


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

I shot the 360 and I'm in love. First bow I have shot in years that makes me want to sell my D350. I will be ordering one for sure. Now I just have to make up my mind on which bow to sell. The D350 or the Guardian??????


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

enkriss said:


> Did they have them setup at 30"?
> 
> How did the draw compare to the experience? CPXL?
> 
> No problem hitting the post like the insanity?


Experience is a smoother draw no doubt. As well as the CPXL. They didn't have the bow set at 30" but had one at 29.5 and it felt nice but I really want to try it at 30"


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

Grip does feel a little fatter but no too bad on the RPM


----------



## GutxPile (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm pumped to shoot both of them. That's all I know


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

For the guys that shot the RPM how is the valley compared to the DNA or evo? Thanks


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I would love to put one of each on the draw board to see if they run long like the others. If not it is gonna save me some $ in the classifieds down the road.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

JCole1993 said:


> I asked the same question while I was shooting it the guy told me he didn't know if you could put invasion/destroyer side plates on it but you can take it off and shoot it off the riser


Ok good. As long as it comes off. Without seeing it in person it looks like the plastic grip that came on the Destroyers and I cannot do them.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tony219er said:


> You may be right but I'll give you a pricing breakdown on some parts.
> 
> A set of OD cams-$175
> A set of pillow blocks with bearings-$40
> ...


I'm not bashing the bow at all. I actually so like the specs of this bow, the finish is a different story. But trying to justify almost double the price for a flex guard and odb cams. $255 seems to be the total off of what you listed. No carbon core limbs. And why would you add another price of strings when it's already included in the price of the carbon knight?


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

lunghit said:


> For the guys that shot the RPM how is the valley compared to the DNA or evo? Thanks


A lot better IMO I shot the full throttle also today it was a 29" 60lber and it drew nice but felt like I was holding a ton of weight at full draw and you couldn't creep at all with it needless to say its not the bow for me


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

chaded said:


> Ok good. As long as it comes off. Without seeing it in person it looks like the plastic grip that came on the Destroyers and I cannot do them.


When I first saw the bow I thought it was a destroyer grip on it but its a little different the grip is kinda wide feeling its slim from front to back though its kinda hard to describe


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

JCole1993 said:


> When I first saw the bow I thought it was a destroyer grip on it but its a little different the grip is kinda wide feeling its slim from front to back though its kinda hard to describe


Guess I will just have to try it and see how I like it.


----------



## Gooseklr (Feb 27, 2007)

I have shot both of the bows today, I only shot the carbon overdrive one time but I shot the 360 4 times. This is the best I can describe the RPM 360. To me it is a smooth mix between the experience and the insanity, I have owned both. I really believe the bow I shot was as smooth as my experience( 29" 70lb and it was maxed out or close to it). The backwall was really tight like my insanity had. It feels like you are holding nothing as if you would have to push it to go forward. It has a valley similar to the experience to me, possibly better. I didn't test the let down to see how that was and the creep ability. I will be back tomorrow and will shoot it again and also will shoot the carbon overdrive bow again. The carbon overdrive bow reminds me of a D340. I have a friend that shot the RPM 360 through a chrono untuned and it will exceed IBO. I am sure both will do this with new strings and a super tune. I will do my best to find more time to shoot both of these bows again tomorrow. I have a few others to shoot tomorrow as well.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

JCole1993 said:


> A lot better IMO I shot the full throttle also today it was a 29" 60lber and it drew nice but felt like I was holding a ton of weight at full draw and you couldn't creep at all with it needless to say its not the bow for me


It's either a full throttle or rpm for me in September. But I'm leaning towards the rpm just based on specs.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

918hoytman918 said:


> I'm not bashing the bow at all. I actually so like the specs of this bow, the finish is a different story. But trying to justify almost double the price for a flex guard and odb cams. $255 seems to be the total off of what you listed. No carbon core limbs. And *why would you add another price of strings* when it's already included in the price of the carbon knight?


Because someone said they could buy a Knight and put OD cams, Flx guard, etc on the Knight and make it the same bow.....would you not need new strings? After all the Knight is a binary cam system and the Carbon bow is a 2 cam/dual system.

Does the price really matter? Don't like it, don't buy it.....it's really that simple lol. It could be free and guys would still b*tch about it.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

918hoytman918 said:


> It's either a full throttle or rpm for me in September. But I'm leaning towards the rpm just based on specs.


Dang you just got a sweet cpxl


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Tony219er said:


> Because someone said they could buy a Knight and put OD cams, Flx guard, etc on the Knight and make it the same bow.....would you not need new strings? After all the Knight is a binary cam system and the Carbon bow is a 2 cam/dual system.
> 
> Does the price really matter? Don't like it, don't buy it.....it's really that simple lol. *It could be free and guys would still b*tch about it*.


Exactly... At least shoot that sucker first >>--> then maybe complain.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

bowtech2006 said:


> Dang you just got a sweet cpxl


Yeah I'm loving it. Can't wait to get it out on the 3d course.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Here we go I called it!


----------



## GutxPile (Dec 15, 2013)

I can't wait to shoot the Carbon Overdrive. It's between that and the Carbon Knight for me this year


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Tony219er said:


> Because someone said they could buy a Knight and put OD cams, Flx guard, etc on the Knight and make it the same bow.....would you not need new strings? After all the Knight is a binary cam system and the Carbon bow is a 2 cam/dual system.
> 
> Does the price really matter? Don't like it, don't buy it.....it's really that simple lol. *It could be free and guys would still b*tch about it.*


Exactly! It's pathetic. At least shoot the thing before you say it's not worth the extra $400. Same thing with people saying the Carbon Spyder wasn't worth the extra money over the Faktor. Shoot them and then decide. Everyone has a right to make their own decision but at least give every bow a fair shake.


----------



## Trophyhunter45 (Jan 12, 2013)

Waiting on 3rd set of limbs to come in for my Insanity. My dealer says will do it chip/peal again. I will be shooting the 360 and overdrive as I do love the bow and am interested in the releases. Love my insanity but man, I just feel if ya drive a cadi, ya shouldn't put up with the paint coming off it sitting in the garage.


bcowette said:


> Does Bowtech still have issues with the finish on their limbs not holding up? I'm going to buy 2 new bows this year. One being a 2013 PSE EVO MAX which I will keep for the rest of my life and the other TBD.


----------



## rascal71 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tony219er said:


> Because someone said they could buy a Knight and put OD cams, Flx guard, etc on the Knight and make it the same bow.....would you not need new strings? After all the Knight is a binary cam system and the Carbon bow is a 2 cam/dual system.
> 
> Does the price really matter? Don't like it, don't buy it.....it's really that simple lol. It could be free and guys would still b*tch about it.


Amen brother, pass the chicken.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tony219er said:


> Because someone said they could buy a Knight and put OD cams, Flx guard, etc on the Knight and make it the same bow.....would you not need new strings? After all the Knight is a binary cam system and the Carbon bow is a 2 cam/dual system.
> 
> Does the price really matter? Don't like it, don't buy it.....it's really that simple lol. It could be free and guys would still b*tch about it.


Not *****ing about it, but it's pretty common for anybody to try to justify double the price for almost the same product.


----------



## bowhor (Dec 27, 2013)

^^^^ that's the way it is with about any company or hobby for that matter. Take the elites. The 35 is a bit smoother, less vibe and a little more dead at the shot than say an older Gt500, but those small gains will cost you 500 bucks.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rezzen6.5killer (Jan 25, 2010)

pa.outdoors said:


> Right Past Mathews


pretty sure it means replacement parts manditory lol , I will probably pick up a knight or a carbon cure both look like cool little hunting bows. Never could get used to the look of the center pivots .


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

archerykid13 said:


> Exactly! It's pathetic. At least shoot the thing before you say it's not worth the extra $400. Same thing with people saying the Carbon Spyder wasn't worth the extra money over the Faktor. Shoot them and then decide. Everyone has a right to make their own decision but at least give every bow a fair shake.


I'm pretty sure I said trying to justify almost double the price for odb cams and a flex guard. No where in that statement did i say anything about it's not worth the extra $400.


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

cmd242 said:


>


Does the piece of aluminum, not cut out, above the the sight mounting holes bother anyone else? I swear, if I buy one, I'll take a Dremel tool to it


----------



## BowsBefore (Feb 11, 2013)

*


Cdpkook132 said:


> Didn't have to wait till today to see this bow coming. once the carbon knight was released, everyone knew what would be coming today.
> 
> I don't get all the fuss. Good work blowtech.


LOL what he said. Who wants a short brace hunting bow that weighs almost as much as a 38" Target bow.


----------



## ONbuckhunter (Oct 17, 2010)

Im disappointed. Looks like Prime gets another customer. Im tired of the short a to a and low brace height bows. Been a huge bowtech fan but there is no upgrade from my d340.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Its 8 ounces heavier than a hoyt on average and 5 ounces heavier than a full throttle. Good lord, run a deadlock pro quiver instead of a tightspot and you just got that weight back.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

iceman14 said:


> Its 8 ounces heavier than a hoyt on average and 5 ounces heavier than a full throttle. Good lord, run a deadlock pro quiver instead of a tightspot and you just got that weight back.


Something to ***** about. 99%of the of the people complaining weren't going to buy one anyways.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

ONbuckhunter said:


> Im disappointed. Looks like Prime gets another customer. Im tired of the short a to a and low brace height bows. Been a huge bowtech fan but there is no upgrade from my d340.


Then why don't you keep your 340? If it ain't
Broke don't fix it.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Trophyhunter45 said:


> Waiting on 3rd set of limbs to come in for my Insanity. My dealer says will do it chip/peal again. I will be shooting the 360 and overdrive as I do love the bow and am interested in the releases. Love my insanity but man, I just feel if ya drive a cadi, ya shouldn't put up with the paint coming off it sitting in the garage.



Yea PSE bows are my "safe zone" they just shoot for me so I'll always have onI told myself this year I'm going to buy a second bow and I'd like to try another manufacture. Bowtechs technology intrigues me but I'm not buying a bow if the finish is going to peel off the limbs. I'll have to shoot these and see. I'm also going to give Prime a try.


----------



## FJGreg (Jan 3, 2014)

Wouldn't mind having one of each Haha


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Bbd16 said:


> Great shooting great tuning great feeling bow. Loved mine. But not trust worthy to me. They all break with that being said but that left a bad taste in my mouth


It sounds like the only thing in common with two
Bows and both have broken limbs is YOU. Maybe you
Need someone who knows how to press a bow.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's a different question. Did they change riser finish? Camo seems darker more true to moi then past bows. My insanity looks really light compared to new pictures


----------



## Jlathigee (Sep 3, 2013)

cmd242 said:


> Does the piece of aluminum, not cut out, above the the sight mounting holes bother anyone else? I swear, if I buy one, I'll take a Dremel tool to it


I seen that too... wonder the purpose


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

KimberTac1911 said:


> Here's a different question. Did they change riser finish? Camo seems darker more true to moi then past bows. My insanity looks really light compared to new pictures


There camo dips are awesome this year there not stretched out any more the real tree ap is so dark it almost looks black and is wicked looking it was hard not to order mine in ap but in the end I went with a black 70lber,


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

I will add one thing to I shot a 27.5 70lber last night right before the show closed just to see how the bow drew at 70 it really surprised me! The first 3 inches was stiff then after that it was smooth as butter and a pretty easy pull the rest of the way back I've shot 60lb bows all year and my rpm will be a 70. I don't know if the draw will change when you get to the longer draws but I shoot 28-28.5 so it should be about the same


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

918hoytman918 said:


> I'm pretty sure I said trying to justify almost double the price for odb cams and a flex guard. No where in that statement did i say anything about it's not worth the extra $400.


I'm pretty sure I never mentioned your name in my post.


----------



## whitetail17 (Mar 29, 2010)

Is it as quiet and dead in hand as the experience? Really like the experience but would like a lil more fps


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't know if this has been posted yet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAp_aGbhYL8


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

BowsBeforeHos said:


> *
> 
> LOL what he said. Who wants a short brace hunting bow that weighs almost as much as a 38" Target bow.


I believe CdpKook shoots a Burner for hunting... 6" brace height.... All this brace height talk...Maybe time to work on the form, just saying. Maybe a Nuts & Bolts CD...


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

whitetail17 said:


> Is it as quiet and dead in hand as the experience? Really like the experience but would like a lil more fps


IMO yes it's actually quieter which is hard for me to say because my experience was extremely quiet


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

*Oh well I guess you can never make everyone happy!*

Anything over 50% is good here on AT! :wink:


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

nwmn said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAp_aGbhYL8


Thanks I had not seen that one yet! Really amp'd to try them both... very quiet for sure and I can not wait to see how that riser technology possibly makes the 360 more accurate!


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

Seemed extremely quiet in the video. Looked pretty smooth. But we shall see.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I don't get it...Bowtech releases 1 1/2 new bows and people are going crazy...LOL! 

All they did was make one new bow and slap some old cams and a flex guard on the Carbon Knight. This release from Bowtech was about on the level of Mathews! The Bowtech fanboys would have 20+ threads ripping any other company that only released one new bow.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

TheScOuT said:


> I don't get it...Bowtech releases 1 1/2 new bows and people are going crazy...LOL!
> 
> All they did was make one new bow and slap some old cams and a flex guard on the Carbon Knight. This release from Bowtech was about on the level of Mathews!


IDK…I think they delivered exactly what the public wanted. Trust me they are going to sell a bunch of them. And their whole line is pretty balance with a few small holes (been several years for a new target bow and no mid ATA 34-36" 6" brace 3D bow {the one I was hoping for}). But they did a good job of delivering what a majority wanted and their priority has always been hunting.


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, no wonder they went to split limbs, they needed room for those gigantic cams. Any bigger and they're going to touch the riser.


----------



## Luckie (Aug 7, 2005)

The important question is, Can I get a free tattoo & enter in the sister kissing contest at their booth?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Jlathigee said:


> I seen that too... wonder the purpose


It's cut out...... that is the chair seat you are looking at thru the riser hole. 
Look at Bowtechs website for pics, they are all cut out.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

The length issue I don't get. Yes the cams are large but doesn't that mean the overall length is longer? For everyone screaming for a 33-34 in ATA, I am guessing if you took your favorite 33-34 inch bow and layed it next to the 360 the overall length would be the same, or even longer on the 360. Does it really matter of the length comes from the limbs or cams?


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

4IDARCHER said:


> The length issue I don't get. Yes the cams are large but doesn't that mean the overall length is longer? For everyone screaming for a 33-34 in ATA, I am guessing if you took your favorite 33-34 inch bow and layed it next to the 360 the overall length would be the same, or even longer on the 360. Does it really matter of the length comes from the limbs or cams?


That's what I am hoping for. Can't wait for my shop to get them in so I can shoot one.


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

mdewitt71 said:


> It's cut out...... that is the chair seat you are looking at thru the riser hole.
> Look at Bowtechs website for pics, they are all cut out.


Look at the 1:48 mark in this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAp_aGbhYL8

It's not cut out there.


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

4IDARCHER said:


> The length issue I don't get. Yes the cams are large but doesn't that mean the overall length is longer? For everyone screaming for a 33-34 in ATA, I am guessing if you took your favorite 33-34 inch bow and layed it next to the 360 the overall length would be the same, or even longer on the 360. Does it really matter of the length comes from the limbs or cams?


I wish someone at the show would measure the overall height (cams included) of the RPM at FULL DRAW. I'd like to compare that measurement to my 82nd at full draw.


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

M4Madness said:


> I wish someone at the show would measure the overall height (cams included) of the RPM at FULL DRAW. I'd like to compare that measurement to my 82nd at full draw.


Exactly. I agree. Measurement at *full draw* is what really matters, *NOT* at brace.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

mdewitt71 said:


> It's cut out...... that is the chair seat you are looking at thru the riser hole.
> Look at Bowtechs website for pics, they are all cut out.


Every video I've seen of the various RPM's at the ATA, it is not cut out. That was definitely my first "what the heck" moment with the bow. I'm not sure why the official website picture shows it cut out.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

M4Madness said:


> I wish someone at the show would measure the overall height (cams included) of the RPM at FULL DRAW. I'd like to compare that measurement to my 82nd at full draw.


I can't help you with a measurement of the RPM, you did however convince me to go check this out on my cpxl and specialist. Going to go put them in the draw board now. 

It's funny, I have had those two bows hanging side by side at the bow shop and asked people which had the longer ata. They usually pick the cpxl or recognize it as a trick question and say the specialist but admit the cpxl looks much longer. I just sold my Insanity and admit I would rather see the 360 at 32 or 32.5 ata but I couldn't imagine hunting with a center pivot bow much longer than that.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

M4Madness said:


> I wish someone at the show would measure the overall height (cams included) of the RPM at FULL DRAW. I'd like to compare that measurement to my 82nd at full draw.


I'll be the first to tell you it won't be too close and there's a few reasons for that. The first is the obvious….your starting a noticeable bit longer with the 82nd even if you consider the larger cams. The second reason is that with a shorter ATA bow the cams need to spin more (read flex the limbs more) to get to your 28" draw. So….yes the cams are larger but that advantage will be taken up almost entirely by the increased amount of bend in the limbs you'll need to produce to get the shorter ATA bow to your 28" draw. Not that the larger cams don't help….they obviously do….what I'm saying is at full draw there will be noticeably different string angle between the two. Will this throw off your accuracy? Maybe not. You'll just need to relearn your anchor points to get as consistent as you are now.


----------



## BowsBefore (Feb 11, 2013)

OCHO505 said:


> I believe CdpKook shoots a Burner for hunting... 6" brace height.... All this brace height talk...Maybe time to work on the form, just saying. Maybe a Nuts & Bolts CD...


Obviously you don't get it...I'll explain it for you...When you sacrifice brace you expect to get speed and light weight in your shorter axled hunting bow. Sure it's got decent speed but it's weight is highly unimpressive. The draw and other factors better weigh in much more favorably or that bow is a dud. Not bashing Bowtech but I certainly expected more than this Mathews comparable unveil.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

BowsBeforeHos said:


> Obviously you don't get it...I'll explain it for you...When you sacrifice brace you expect to get speed and light weight in your shorter axled hunting bow. Sure it's got decent speed but it's weight is highly unimpressive. The draw and other factors better weigh in much more favorably or that bow is a dud. Not bashing Bowtech but I certainly expected more than this Mathews comparable unveil.


How much do your Pro Edge, Pro Comp , and Alpha Elite weigh bare? Do you not think you could hunt well with them?


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

Well from what Crackers told me they wanted to make the bow fast but they were not going to take a step backward with the draw cycle from the Experience. So the goal was two fold, fast bow smooth draw cycle. I was talking with Mike aka " Crackers " last night and he told me they hit a home run the draw cycle is incredible, much better than everyone thought, much better than the PSE Full Throttle which Mike likes a lot. So you have a bow with a smoother draw, 3/4" more brace height than a Full Throttle and at the end of the day I bet you will see less than 10 fps between the two. He is confident it will do IBO and then some. He also mentioned he likes it much better than the Insanity CPX, it's smoother, quieter a much improved bow over the CPX. He told me the draw cycle is as described on the website, gradually gets easier as you approach the valley with a very smooth transition, no hump, just smooth to the wall, he thinks even likes the draw cycle it better than the Experience as someone else mentioned earlier on this thread. Also mentioned you can put side plates on if you like but the reason why Bowtech went back to the Destroyer types grips is customers complaining about cold hands shooting off the risers. Anyway I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice! Have to get one. Also hopefully the cams are a little better with heavier arrow weight then the PSE's. I think the draw on the FT is awesome for sure, but if it is like their other fast bows it. Loses a little efficiency with heavier arrows. Now this is not uncommon at all with the fastest of the fast, just hoping bowtech looses a little less.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

bornagain said:


> Well from what Crackers told me they wanted to make the bow fast but they were not going to take a step backward with the draw cycle from the Experience. So the goal was two fold, fast bow smooth draw cycle. I was talking with Mike aka " Crackers " last night and he told me they hit a home run the draw cycle is incredible, much better than everyone thought, much better than the PSE Full Throttle which Mike likes a lot. So you have a bow with a smoother draw, 3/4" more brace height than a Full Throttle and at the end of the day I bet you will see less than 10 fps between the two. He is confident it will do IBO and then some. He also mentioned he likes it much better than the Insanity CPX, it's smoother, quieter a much improved bow over the CPX. He told me the draw cycle is as described on the website, gradually gets easier as you approach the valley with a very smooth transition, no hump, just smooth to the wall, he thinks even likes the draw cycle it better than the Experience as someone else mentioned earlier on this thread. Also mentioned you can put side plates on if you like but the reason why Bowtech went back to the Destroyer types grips is customers complaining about cold hands shooting off the risers. Anyway I can't wait to get mine.


awesome


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

From the videos I have seen from the ATA show, it does look like the new Bowtechs draw pretty smooth, have to shoot one and find out I guess.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

BowsBeforeHos said:


> Obviously you don't get it...I'll explain it for you...When you sacrifice brace you expect to get speed and light weight in your shorter axled hunting bow. Sure it's got decent speed but it's weight is highly unimpressive. The draw and other factors better weigh in much more favorably or that bow is a dud. Not bashing Bowtech but I certainly expected more than this Mathews comparable unveil.


Please explain how less BH equals a lighter bow??? Speed yes weight is completely out off base there... Its amazing that you know how good a bow is based on specs... All you own is target bows which makes me likely why this bow would bother you... 

Pro Edge Elite.... 4.7 #'s 
Pro Comp Elite.... 4.8#'s
Hoyt Alpha Elite... 4.4#'s

The lightest bow you have is as heavy as the RPM... Dude you make no sense at alll. The reality is the BH and ATA make it undesireable to you so naturally you are hating on it... Cause you have made your mind up with out trying it... Biggest problem for majority of peoople. So really Explain why its ok to 4.8 # target bow but not 4.4 #hunting, it appears weight on a bare bow has some purpose? I bet money average hunters bow weighs more than 7#'s.


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

baldyhunter said:


> I'll be the first to tell you it won't be too close and there's a few reasons for that. The first is the obvious….your starting a noticeable bit longer with the 82nd even if you consider the larger cams. The second reason is that with a shorter ATA bow the cams need to spin more (read flex the limbs more) to get to your 28" draw. So….yes the cams are larger but that advantage will be taken up almost entirely by the increased amount of bend in the limbs you'll need to produce to get the shorter ATA bow to your 28" draw. Not that the larger cams don't help….they obviously do….what I'm saying is at full draw there will be noticeably different string angle between the two. Will this throw off your accuracy? Maybe not. You'll just need to relearn your anchor points to get as consistent as you are now.


As you can tell, I'm scared to death of shorter axle-to-axle bows. LOL! I've never had any experience shooting anything shorter than 36", and I probably won't have the opportunity to shoot a bow before I buy it. The dealer that I bought my 82nd Airborne from in 2008 has since died and the shop was closed. The two closest Bowtech dealers are each an hour or so away, and I've never dealt with them before. Then there is the fact that I want a 50# model, and who knows if either will even have one to try, as most like 60 or 70 pound models. 

I guess I'm just hoping that the RMP and 82nd aren't too far apart in "string coming off the cams" height to alleviate some of my concerns. LOL!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

M4Madness said:


> As you can tell, I'm scared to death of shorter axle-to-axle bows. LOL! I've never had any experience shooting anything shorter than 36", and I probably won't have the opportunity to shoot a bow before I buy it. The dealer that I bought my 82nd Airborne from in 2008 has since died and the shop was closed. The two closest Bowtech dealers are each an hour or so away, and I've never dealt with them before. Then there is the fact that I want a 50# model, and who knows if either will even have one to try, as most like 60 or 70 pound models.
> 
> I guess I'm just hoping that the RMP and 82nd aren't too far apart in "string coming off the cams" height to alleviate some of my concerns. LOL!


I would watch the vieos on the riser construction and what they did to make this bow a very accurate shootable bow... No this is not a guaratee it will work for you but fact is they wanted to make a very accurate speed bow with a very manageable draw. I think if you shoot it with open arms and give it time you will probably like it...


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

JCole1993 said:


> There camo dips are awesome this year there not stretched out any more the real tree ap is so dark it almost looks black and is wicked looking it was hard not to order mine in ap but in the end I went with a black 70lber,


Nice I'm glad to here. It always bothered me that they were so light in color lol


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

OCHO505 said:


> I believe CdpKook shoots a Burner for hunting... 6" brace height.... All this brace height talk...Maybe time to work on the form, just saying. Maybe a Nuts & Bolts CD...


I ditched the burner for a matrix with spirals. Purely for weight and maneuverability.

The burner being so reflexed it has a huge MOI compared to the matrix which makes it feel heavier than it is.

The matrix is lighter and less reflexed. Feels almost twice as light. I don't see a problem with the 6" BH though. The speed is nice.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

All this is worthless if they don't run at least .25" to .5" long!


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

im selling my sister for one !!

shes good with mace, and handcuffs.. 

offers please


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

baldyhunter said:


> I'll be the first to tell you it won't be too close and there's a few reasons for that. The first is the obvious….your starting a noticeable bit longer with the 82nd even if you consider the larger cams. The second reason is that with a shorter ATA bow the cams need to spin more (read flex the limbs more) to get to your 28" draw. So….yes the cams are larger but that advantage will be taken up almost entirely by the increased amount of bend in the limbs you'll need to produce to get the shorter ATA bow to your 28" draw. Not that the larger cams don't help….they obviously do….what I'm saying is at full draw there will be noticeably different string angle between the two. Will this throw off your accuracy? Maybe not. You'll just need to relearn your anchor points to get as consistent as you are now.


Ken, you speak the truth, your explanation made a lot of sense but I took some measurements on my two bows anyhow. 

Bowtech Specialist with a 37.5 ata and average sized cams and 7.5" brace, 29" draw (precise): 38 7/16" between widest width before string makes any bend forward around cams.

Bowtech Insanity CPXL with 34 15/16" ata and large cams, 7" brace, 29" draw (precise): 35 15/16" between widest width before string makes any forward bends around cams. 

So I haven't complely digested this info and fully realize that angle measurements would be more helpful but the angle of the string is definitely sharper. Larger cams not withstanding. However the 7" brace cpxl had a 1" difference compared to its ata while the 7.5" specialist had roughly the same difference when compared to its ata. The point obviously being that the larger cams did help with string angle when you consider the fact that the cpxl had to be drawn .5" further to reach full draw compared to the 7.5" brace specialist.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

cmd242 said:


> Does the piece of aluminum, not cut out, above the the sight mounting holes bother anyone else? I swear, if I buy one, I'll take a Dremel tool to it


That is weird every picture I have seen it is not cutout but the picture on the Bowtech website shows it cut out. Someone please ask about it Thanks


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

JCole1993 said:


> There camo dips are awesome this year there not stretched out any more the real tree ap is so dark it almost looks black and is wicked looking it was hard not to order mine in ap but in the end I went with a black 70lber,


could you post some pics of the different camos ?


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

enkriss said:


> What are you talking about? What cutout?


The piece of aluminum left in the riser above the sight mounting holes


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

In regards to my earlier post regarding cam size vs. Ata vs. string angle. Those measurements were taken at full draw on a draw board. I didn't mention that anywhere in my previous post and that may be confusing to anyone not following that part of this discussion closely.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

axe6shooter said:


> The piece of aluminum left in the riser above the sight mounting holes


Yea ... Watched a video and saw it. Deleted my post...lol

Interesting though...


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

enkriss said:


> Yea ... Watched a video and saw it. Deleted my post...lol
> 
> Interesting though...


Lol I must have replied just as u deleted it!


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

man alot of you guys are complaining about the 4.4lbs of weight. if it REALLY is to heavy for you, just remove the 3 dampers that have STEEL ball bearings in them. i bet that bow is close or under 4lbs with all the other crap removed. i guess people always have to complain about something. i for one am going to order one. my experience with front and side bars, hog father, and qad hdx is not LIGHT by anymeans and it dont bother me one bit.


----------



## baldyhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

Sean243 said:


> Ken, you speak the truth, your explanation made a lot of sense but I took some measurements on my two bows anyhow.
> 
> Bowtech Specialist with a 37.5 ata and average sized cams and 7.5" brace, 29" draw (precise): 38 7/16" between widest width before string makes any bend forward around cams.
> 
> ...


There you go…big cams will help some :thumbs_up


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

baldyhunter said:


> There you go…big cams will help some :thumbs_up


Yes, some, but not as much as I would have guessed.


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

inline6power said:


> man alot of you guys are complaining about the 4.4lbs of weight. if it REALLY is to heavy for you, just remove the 3 dampers that have STEEL ball bearings in them. i bet that bow is close or under 4lbs with all the other crap removed. i guess people always have to complain about something. i for one am going to order one. my experience with front and side bars, hog father, and qad hdx is not LIGHT by anymeans and it dont bother me one bit.


That's your opinion and that's their opinion different sttrokes for different folks. For me when I Turkey hunt I don't set in place. I move alot so I want light bow for somebody just setting in one place or in a tree stand it wouldn't be bad.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Roo223 said:


> That's your opinion and that's their opinion different sttrokes for different folks. For me when I Turkey hunt I don't set in place. I move alot so I want light bow for somebody just setting in one place or in a tree stand it wouldn't be bad.


yeah i guess your right lol. i for one dont think the weight comes close to bothering me but i guess there are lots out there, that dislike things over 4lbs.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Just ordered my rpm 360. Dealer wasn't sure what his cost was going to be yet.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Does ike have on eye liner


----------



## dunmoab (Apr 4, 2013)

They are up on their website.....SWEEEEEEEEET!!!!!


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

To people complaining about the weight. Light weight bows are really nice to carry around but they are not always really nice to shoot especially in a bow that produces serious kinetic energy.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

mccoppinb said:


> Does ike have on eye liner


? Maybe ah in with Kevin S? Lol


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Beentown said:


> ? Maybe ah in with Kevin S? Lol


Or chris brackett lol


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

seiowabow said:


> Just ordered my rpm 360. Dealer wasn't sure what his cost was going to be yet.


Just called. 949 and the rep said there is already a nice waiting list on the 360


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

if you guys think 4.4 lbs is heavy please hit the gym


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Jan 26, 2012)

I can’t believe this thread has gone on this long… It does teach me one thing unequivocally, Archers are more brand aware than the Kardashians. :darkbeer:


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

seiowabow said:


> Just called. 949 and the rep said there is already a nice waiting list on the 360


He's charging you $949?


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

Talked to our rep more about the bows earlier the Rpms they have at the show are all prototypes they won't start shipping til the end of this month


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

JCole1993 said:


> Talked to our rep more about the bows earlier the Rpms they have at the show are all prototypes *they won't start shipping til the end of this month*


You would think that Bowtech has had these bows ready for some time now and would have a number of them already built and ready to ship out to dealers in a number of different camo patterns and draw weight and lengths.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> if you guys think 4.4 lbs is heavy please hit the gym


You ever had a stare down with mister big with your bow arm extended all the way out ready to draw? My d340 gets heavy at that point!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

wacker stacker said:


> You ever had a stare down with mister big with your bow arm extended all the way out ready to draw? My d340 gets heavy at that point!


i shot a 6.4lb oneida for 2 years, so no, i actually prefer heavy bows for steady aim, i believe light weight bows counter balance when your at full draw staring down big game


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Joeshwa24 said:


> I can’t believe this thread has gone on this long… It does teach me one thing unequivocally, Archers are more brand aware than the Kardashians. :darkbeer:


Bingo


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

My take on super light bows are they are great for someone that walks miles at a time while hunting or at full draw for a few minutes but heavy is my preference


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

chaded said:


> He's charging you $949?


Yes. 949 for a black 360


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> i shot a 6.4lb oneida for 2 years, so no, i actually prefer heavy bows for steady aim, i believe light weight bows counter balance when your at full draw staring down big game


once at full the draw the draw weight becomes the issue. I am talking before you draw.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

You can see in this video that the cutout people are talking about in the riser is NOT cut out. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZjxncEOSgA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

wacker stacker said:


> once at full the draw the draw weight becomes the issue. I am talking before you draw.


no i dont see how its an issue unless you are not strong or have elbow and shoulder problems, 4.4 is would be perfect for me with added on accessories to get it close to 6.5 lbs i am pretty interested in this bow


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

OCHO505 said:


> Ok so how is all this a disappointment? Experience for 7" BH lovers, CPXL for people that want long bow and long draw, carbon for people who want light weight and a short fas @$$ hunting bow... Geez how much more can they make.... I know its not perfect but damn!
> 
> Last year people cryed about the dissapointment with the Experience and basically won majority of awards in most magazines and really people love them! Oh well I guess you can never make everyone happy!


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

My 82nd Airborne weighs 4.2#. I've got a heavy magnetic Octane quiver on it, so I could easily lose that if I buy a RPM and make up for the 0.2# gain in bare bow mass weight.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> no i dont see how its an issue unless you are not strong or have elbow and shoulder problems, 4.4 is would be perfect for me with added on accessories to get it close to 6.5 lbs i am pretty interested in this bow


Never mind I will go tell talk to this wall over here instead!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

wacker stacker said:


> Never mind I will go tell talk to this wall over here instead!


i think you need too


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm lookin at a 50lber, For a hunting bow .at the 360 specs on the calculator at 52lbs350grains at 318 now that's smokin fast at 30 inches ! Take those silencer thingamajig off and your at 4lbs ! Can't wait to shoot one !


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> i think you need too


I guess you can hold a bow with arms fully extended all day! I like my Experience with no stab or heavy accessories at 4.2 but for people who spot and stalk and turkey hunt without a blind I guess they are allowed to voice their opinion too. I like light bows, and if you like hunting with an anchor go for it!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

wacker stacker said:


> I guess you can hold a bow with arms fully extended all day! I like my Experience with no stab or heavy accessories at 4.2 but for people who spot and stalk and turkey hunt without a blind I guess they are allowed to voice their opinion too. I like light bows, and if you like hunting with an anchor go for it!


i spot n stalk most of the time, again i think a heavier bow helps in the long run, but everyone is different, i cant stand bows lighter than 3.5lbs in bare bow weight....i hunt with a longbow too so, a 33'' ATA and 4.4 lbs is perfect for me


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> i spot n stalk most of the time, again i think a heavier bow helps in the long run, but everyone is different, i cant stand bows lighter than 3.5lbs in bare bow weight....i hunt with a longbow too so, a 33'' ATA and 4.4 lbs is perfect for me


Then it is decided you will hunt with heavy bow and I will use a light bow......but I am not gonna hit the gym!:wink:


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> i think you need too


Oh btw, the wall had no comment!:darkbeer:


----------



## bighunterguy (May 2, 2012)

Yes take the heavy steel weighted silencers off and you have this bow under or near 4lbs! But then again the people complaining its too heavy would then complain its too light lol


----------



## dmcgbt10 (Feb 23, 2013)

Can anyone at the show tell me if they are selling them there? If so are there black 60#ers available?


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

JCole1993 said:


> Talked to our rep more about the bows earlier the Rpms they have at the show are all prototypes they won't start shipping til the end of this month


Don't think they're selling any at the show ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

With out going trough 30 pages of complaining. Did anybody actually shoot the bow and tell how the draw cycle is?


----------



## C.morris740 (Nov 11, 2012)

Couple people that said they shot the bow said the draw was nice. Smooth and good back wall.


----------



## rkt (Jan 24, 2010)

after shooting both of them yesterday,then going back to them this morning one thing is for sure they are going to sell a ton of them. The OD Carbon is a sweet bow to shoot,some might claim it to be one of their favorite hunting rigs ever once they put a season in the woods with it.It does remind me alot of the 340 but super light. I know some might say whats a half a pound or a few ounces,but theres a noticable difference when rigged out(i think). The RPM is a beast , i know this is a personel opinion but i think its the best looking Bowtech to date, the grip people are worried about just remove it and put on some sideplates. Realtree finish looked great, i like the fact theres other options. Someone said theres no hump and it drew stiff from the get, i totally disagree. I thought it was butter right before the rollover then there was slight resistence /break then the valley ,a good one at that .Surprised me considering its ibo but it has a decent valley. I have an Experience and am very happy with it but these two releases, and Diamonds single cam (carbon) are going to be homeruns for sure


----------



## BowsBefore (Feb 11, 2013)

OCHO505 said:


> Please explain how less BH equals a lighter bow??? Speed yes weight is completely out off base there... Its amazing that you know how good a bow is based on specs... All you own is target bows which makes me likely why this bow would bother you...
> 
> Pro Edge Elite.... 4.7 #'s
> Pro Comp Elite.... 4.8#'s
> ...


Did you even read my posts or are you that blinded by your Bowtech faith? In my first post I ALREADY said why would you want a short brace ata hunting bow that weighs as much as a target bow. I also clearly said the bow could have several redeeming factors such as balance, noise, or draw like stated previously. Explain how my mind is made up without shooting it if I said that. You're fighting a keyboard battle that doesn't exist. 

Comparing a heavier Target bow with a hunting bow is ridiculous, you do realize how truly larger a 40" bow is that justifies the weight? Are you going to mount a 30" stab on it and put 17ozs on the back bar to even it out? That remains to be seen until more people shoot it and feel how heavy and balanced it is.

Simply put there are way too many better options with better stats and are proven, for example previous bowtech models...don't buy something for the brand name. Not everyone that hunts sits on their ass in a tree, put 8 miles on your boots in dense rainforest mountains that weight will bother you.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Does anybody know when dealers are gonna have demo bows ???


----------



## C.morris740 (Nov 11, 2012)

Doebuster said:


> Does anybody know when dealers are gonna have demo bows ???


My dealer said late this week early next week for demos


----------



## whitetail17 (Mar 29, 2010)

how does it compare to the experience with sound and hand shock


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Thank goodness none of these guys complaining about weight don't rifle or shotgun hunt. The lightest rigged out hunting rifle is going to weigh 8 pounds. Most shotguns are over 7.5 pounds.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

I shot the bow today it does not seem heavy as its advertised to be and I thought the valley was not that bad at all mine is on the way


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Beentown said:


> Thank goodness none of these guys complaining about weight don't rifle or shotgun hunt. The lightest rigged out hunting rifle is going to weigh 8 pounds. Most shotguns are over 7.5 pounds.


Exactly... Seams like a bow has to have every spec except the ones it really is...


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

olemil4me said:


> I shot the bow today it does not seem heavy as its advertised to be and I thought the valley was not that bad at all mine is on the way


care to add more on the grip maybe and feeling at full draw? Thanks for posting your feedback!


----------



## b.c archer (Mar 24, 2010)

Beentown said:


> Thank goodness none of these guys complaining about weight don't rifle or shotgun hunt. The lightest rigged out hunting rifle is going to weigh 8 pounds. Most shotguns are over 7.5 pounds.


yah but you are not holding it on a fully extended arm,my only issue is my shoulders,used to shoot heavy bows but now lighter is better for me.it has nothing to do with how strong you are my eclipse at 4lbs feels heavy to me with a small stab & sight.iam in no way complaining,looks like a awsum bow but will have to try both & i suspect the carbon overdrive will be my choice but would love that speed.


----------



## The "WIZARD" (Mar 22, 2006)

Shot both bows and like them both a lot! RPM 360 has a little tougher draw than the Experience but it transitions smooth through the cycle, no humps. It has enough valley that it doesn't want to go like crazy. The bow is absolutely dead on the shot an very very quiet! I didn't mind the weight if it at all but to each there own on physical weight.

Carbon overdrive has an easier draw cycle and holds very nicely. It has a little more buzz in the riser on the shot due to its light weight. I would say it had half the buzz of a Carbon Knight however. Also very quiet on the shot!

I prefer the grip on the RPM myself and will be getting a Black Ops 70# ASAP


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Beentown said:


> Thank goodness none of these guys complaining about weight don't rifle or shotgun hunt. The lightest rigged out hunting rifle is going to weigh 8 pounds. Most shotguns are over 7.5 pounds.


Not a tikka 223... But I get your point


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

The 360 has a 24 to 30 inch draw range. Just a correction to a earlier post.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Doebuster said:


> I'm lookin at a 50lber, For a hunting bow .at the 360 specs on the calculator at 52lbs350grains at 318 now that's smokin fast at 30 inches ! Take those silencer thingamajig off and your at 4lbs ! Can't wait to shoot one !


this is my thinking also.. 50#@29" shooting a 400grain arrow at 277fps and 68ke!
i just dont know if i can not hunt with the cpxl..


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Not a tikka 223... But I get your point


That's not a real caliber 

Also, a T3 weighs 6.5 lbs add a scope, ammo and mounts you are at 8 pounds...just short with a light scope.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Beentown said:


> That's not a real caliber
> 
> Also, a T3 weighs 6.5 lbs add a scope, ammo and mounts you are at 8 pounds...just short with a light scope.


Next your going to tell me you can't kill elk with a 223! Jeez, some peoples kids


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Cdpkook132 said:


> Next your going to tell me you can't kill elk with a 223! Jeez, some peoples kids


Lmao


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Could somebody please post pics of the rpm in the new camos. Ap and ap green ? Thank you


----------



## The "WIZARD" (Mar 22, 2006)

doebuster said:


> could somebody please post pics of the rpm in the new camos. Ap and ap green ? Thank you


ap!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank you ! It looks good !


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

The "WIZARD" said:


> ap!


I'm impressed. Bowtech hasn't had a good finish in years and this looks fantastic.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Riser finish looks real good. I'm more excited on finish then anything else lol


----------



## Mass Bowhunter (Dec 22, 2011)

It does look good, except for the string color. That red/pink has got to go!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Somebody needs to see it they run long lol!


----------



## smhagger707 (Oct 24, 2013)

cmd242 said:


> What is the RPM gonna do that my insanity doesn't?


Go down to a draw length that will fit me!  It goes down to 24"-that's the whole reason I have on on order at my local dealer. I get the first one that comes in...


----------



## jonsanzone (Jan 10, 2014)

i got the privilege to shoot both of these bows the carbon overdrive is very smooth and super light but for me i really like the new 360 it might weigh a couple ounces more but it has the smoothest draw of any bow i have ever pulled back!!!defiantly contact your local dealer of bowtech for more info i would defiantly go shoot these 2 bows


----------



## psychobaby111 (Mar 23, 2008)

RH1 said:


> this is my thinking also.. 50#@29" shooting a 400grain arrow at 277fps and 68ke!
> i just dont know if i can not hunt with the cpxl..


What calculator did you use? I used stickem archery and came up with 288 fps. If the bow can come close to those numbers I will be getting a 50# der. I need all the help I can get my elbows aren't the same as they use to be.


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

Doebuster said:


> I'm lookin at a 50lber, For a hunting bow .at the 360 specs on the calculator at 52lbs350grains at 318 now that's smokin fast at 30 inches ! Take those silencer thingamajig off and your at 4lbs ! Can't wait to shoot one !


Hell yeah that what I'm sceaming !!


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

Beentown said:


> That's not a real caliber
> 
> Also, a T3 weighs 6.5 lbs add a scope, ammo and mounts you are at 8 pounds...just short with a light scope.


223/5.56 real enough to kill people every day !! Just ask some ********* , I don't have to I know it's real.


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

The picture shown above is APG according to my Bowtech rep. The AP was very dark.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Beats Hoyt's $1300 carbon!!! Just saying



krojemann said:


> $949 for the carbon, yikes.


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

jacobh said:


> Beats Hoyt's $1300 carbon!!! Just saying


Guess that's the price ya pay for non-flaking limbs?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

New carbon bow dosent flake and save $400


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

jacobh said:


> New carbon bow dosent flake and save $400


I'm sure the others weren't "supposed" to flake either to each his own..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

That's true bud not doubting that. Prices on all bows are insane


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

There hasn't been limb finish issues for some time now. You know its ok not to like a bow but its something else to work so much in trying to make others not like it. I tuned a Carbon Element for a walk in today and when I was done I asked if he had heard about the OD and he said only what was written in this thread. I asked if he would let me set the bow to his draw length and shoot it for, he agreed. When he finished I asked what he thought and he said he didn't know if he liked it so I asked what about it he didn't like. He said for the most part it felt short like it wasn't really his draw and the bow did run 1/16 short. He commented that the grip was different then what he was use to but not a big deal. For him he said the fit felt different and he knew that his bow was backed off 5lbs and the DL was a 1/4" might of had something to do with it. Since he didn't mention it I asked what he thought about all that vibration and his remark was what vibration? He said those saying the bow vibrates must not be shooting the same bow he did.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

The one I shot had no vibe but seemed to fall back on shot a little bit. There's something about it though I can't count it out. Not sure if the rpm will be worth the extra $50 and 1# of weight


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I shot one today. When it was backed off a little it was completely dead. When we bottomed it out, I was surprised to notice a very faint vibration. So just to see if it would go away easy, we grabbed a stab off a rak equipped bow. Not very fancy. But all vibration was gone. I really like it. It's pretty much what I expected when I ordered one. A super light destroyer. The grip people are hating on is fine by me. I find it very similar to the plastic grip on the destroyer. And while I like the looks and feel better of a destroyer without the grip, I actually shoot the destroyer more accurately with the plastic grip. So I'm good to go. The bow is SOOOOO light. I thought it might be hard to hold still but that isn't the case at all. The limbs are in fact different than the knight. I looked at them side by side. Destroyer tips are wider than the knight's. Hate away people. Bowtech built exactly what I wanted.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

in the end, its all about shooting both and deciding then  

Personally im waiting to try the RPM, then buying  

i tried several other brands, incl a certain troll a few posts back fave carbon bow  (i like the CS btw, its a super nice bow) 

So far nothings convinced me its better then my CPXL or if it was better, then not enough to justify the switch. 

who knows, maybe ill take a year more with the CPXL. - im trying not to get my hopes up on the RPM beating the old non flaking CPXL..lol


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Crackers said:


> There hasn't been limb finish issues for some time now. You know its ok not to like a bow but its something else to work so much in trying to make others not like it. I tuned a Carbon Element for a walk in today and when I was done I asked if he had heard about the OD and he said only what was written in this thread. I asked if he would let me set the bow to his draw length and shoot it for, he agreed. When he finished I asked what he thought and he said he didn't know if he liked it so I asked what about it he didn't like. He said for the most part it felt short like it wasn't really his draw and the bow did run 1/16 short. He commented that the grip was different then what he was use to but not a big deal. For him he said the fit felt different and he knew that his bow was backed off 5lbs and the DL was a 1/4" might of had something to do with it. Since he didn't mention it I asked what he thought about all that vibration and his remark was what vibration? He said those saying the bow vibrates must not be shooting the same bow he did.


Mike, I'm not trying to make anyone not like it...that's why I said to each his own. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

DeanH said:


> in the end, its all about shooting both and deciding then
> 
> Personally im waiting to try the RPM, then buying
> 
> ...


Lmao...troll huh...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey everyone's entitled to their opinion I can respect that. I'm a bowtech guy but don't feel everyone needs to shoot them. Just not sure I can wait for a rpm


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

parker_hunter said:


> Lmao...troll huh...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


take a peek at your previous posts, and realise your last couple ones might have been meant in one way but sure came out different.

or is taking a stab at a brand with a negative comment then "to each his own" a neutral or positive comment ?

most would take it as a passive/agressive comment meant to imply within the context of your other posts in this thread, that the new bowtechs all have flaking limsb etc. 

but as always sometimes we post things and others percieve it in in a totally different way then it was meant. 

and often we lose a lot of the actual meaning in what we want to convey when its done in writing.


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

DeanH said:


> take a peek at your previous posts, and realise your last couple ones might have been meant in one way but sure came out different.
> 
> or is taking a stab at a brand with a negative comment then "to each his own" a neutral or positive comment ?
> 
> ...


Lmao..ok..wasn't meant to bash anything....but I guess it could be Assumed..dang too many people get their panties in a wad when something's posted that don't go with their flow. Can't imagine if I had posted that KS is an awesome engineer...Chris Brackett has the best hunting show...and thank gosh Levi is now shooting for Elite lmao! And to call someone a troll...Lmao.. because they posted something you didn't like or agree with? Nice. Troll

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

jacobh said:


> Hey everyone's entitled to their opinion I can respect that. I'm a bowtech guy but don't feel everyone needs to shoot them. Just not sure I can wait for a rpm


Agreed jacob...and I'm not a brand fan boy...I shoot what I like. I shot the Carbon Knight when it came out..not bad...but not for me. Have not even seen or shot the other two. Will I? Maybe..I'm curious to how they shoot. I take comments on here for what they're worth...I shoot them to see if I like them...not because 3 out of 5 "experts" on AT said they shot awesome. ...thanks..that is all

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## JCole1993 (Aug 21, 2010)

parker_hunter said:


> Guess that's the price ya pay for non-flaking limbs?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Nope that's the price you pay for the splintering limbs the Hoyts have but oh I forgot thats only cosmetic and doesn't affect the way they shoot at all kinda like bowtech and limb flaking


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Not gonna argue with you...my Invasion had flaking issues...which the company would not stand behind with warranty...my Spyder has none..zero..absolutely NOTHING! Tell me, has your Hoyt had any issues? And...they(HOYT) stand behind any issues with their bows. I did a search on here out of curiousity since you stated about the Hoyt limbs..and I found ZERO returns..all were related to another company..wanna guess who it was? I have nothing against Bowtech..and I'm not bashing them...anymore than those who have bashed Hoyt...good day Jack:wink:



JCole1993 said:


> Nope that's the price you pay for the splintering limbs the Hoyts have but oh I forgot thats only cosmetic and doesn't affect the way they shoot at all kinda like bowtech and limb flaking


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Bowtech will replace your limbs own your invasion if your the original. I know this for a fact. Who told u they wouldn't?


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

parker_hunter said:


> Not gonna argue with you...my Invasion had flaking issues...which the company would not stand behind with warranty...my Spyder has none..zero..absolutely NOTHING! Tell me, has your Hoyt had any issues? And...they(HOYT) stand behind any issues with their bows. I did a search on here out of curiousity since you stated about the Hoyt limbs..and I found ZERO returns..all were related to another company..wanna guess who it was? I have nothing against Bowtech..and I'm not bashing them...anymore than those who have bashed Hoyt...good day Jack:wink:


I shoot neither bow but you need to do a little better search brother....Hoyt has had numerous issues with the Carbon Element bows and carbon splintering/slithering on the riser and limbs and several pictures were posted by guys with cracks in the grip area of the riser....Hoyt engineers were said to have stated that the cracks and slithering/splintering were of a cosmetic nature and would not harm the bow.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

parker_hunter said:


> Lmao..ok..wasn't meant to bash anything....but I guess it could be Assumed..dang too many people get their panties in a wad when something's posted that don't go with their flow. Can't imagine if I had posted that KS is an awesome engineer...Chris Brackett has the best hunting show...and thank gosh Levi is now shooting for Elite lmao! And to call someone a troll...Lmao.. because they posted something you didn't like or agree with? Nice. Troll
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


no you just seem to think your opinion and how you express yourself is clear to everyone.

obviously your too far up your own rear that dumbing it down was pointless too. 

and we can see you keep on trolling here ..

no returns on your search for issues with hoyts ? a quick mental search wasnt the right answer in this case, you should have used google or simply the search button this site has.

now you can claim everyone else has their panties in a twist, dont change the fact your the one behaving like it ..

and thats a fact "jack" ..


----------

